# Anything goes -If you cannot take the heat Do Not Read.



## Debby - LB (Apr 10, 2014)

*Taking into consideration the ideas presented and the the pm's I received from "the back porch is slow" topic 135582 *​
​
*This Topic is here for you to post and discuss things that have not been allowed on the back porch.*​
*!* *Post in this topic only.*​
The only rules are the following taken from a reply in the above linked post from one of our admin mods If you cannot take the heat then don't go into the kitchen.​
*If you cannot take the heat stop right here.*​
​
No swearing, personally attacking or calling each other names. Just because someone has a different opinion than you does not make them "stupid".

If you decide to take part in the discussion then please don't whine to the mods on what is posted *UNLESS* a rule is broken. 

You read it and you don't like it then hit the *IGNORE* button. End of story! 

NO complaints from non participants. You have been warned not to read it so don't if it upsets you. Once again, *YOUR* choice.

*Start post(s) below.*


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 11, 2014)

wow, cool. thanks

Okay...hmmmmm thinking here.

Let the games begin.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Apr 11, 2014)

Wha? What? Whats this i hear??? are we about to unleash the kraken?????


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh man... lil hoofbeats... I am BUSTING a gut...


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds like an "anything goes" space is within the back porch. So, if this is the case, how will people post a topic line? Maybe it is just me, but will this not end up being just a run on thread? And some people might choose to read one topic but wish to avoid another. Sorry, I am confused.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 11, 2014)

If we all promise to behave, then there won't be a problem. I won't be offended, everthing is a learning experience.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok, let's give it a test drive.

So, here is the game. You have to give "something" to the woman that threw a shoe at Hillary Clinton while she was giving a speech earlier this week. Keep it simple. What *one thing* would you give the shoe thrower?


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 11, 2014)

So ok, totally new topic here but golly gee willakers I already see the need for a way to clearly start a new topic.

*What are you doing to "help ban the word BOSSY"?






*


----------



## JAX (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd give her a shocked look but when no one was looking I'd give her a high 5 and thumbs up!! I am too much a weenie to actually throw the shoe...


----------



## Sonya (Apr 12, 2014)

Vickie gee, I'd give her the Nobel Peace Prize!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 12, 2014)

Assuming she can't receive two Nobel peace prizes, I would give her unlimited access to Imelda Marcos' closet.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd give her a lecture on how to be respectful. Hilary handled it beautifully.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd give her a big pat on the back!


----------



## Minimor (Apr 12, 2014)

I knew a shoe was thrown, I didn't know who threw it or who it was thrown at--wasn't interested enough to read beyond the headline. LOL so I guess I would have to just give her a funny look, wondering why she did that. I'm not really for or against Hillary so wouldn't be inclined to throw anything at her.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think Ms. Clinton handled it very diplomatically correct. I wouldn't be so disrespectful or take my self down to her level, but someone else may have picked up said shoe and threw it back. Anyhow the shoe thrower is now in custody and will be punished for her disrespectful act.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha Vicki, iI hope her shoes were all spiked high heels! I am sure some will be lobbying to ban shoes soon


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, so I posted two topics. First one about the flying shoe. Second one about banning the word "bossy."

The good news is we got some participation. Because everyone knows that Hillary is the wife of former President Bill Clinton, and that she was former Secretary of State in the current administration, may be aware of her involvement in a number of events that one could form either a positive or negative opinion of her, and it is highly probable that she will make a run for president in 2016 therefore we got some posts on that topic.

The "bossy" topic got ignored. I intentionally picked a topic that people would either have no idea what I was talking about or think it was not worth giving any opinion to. Not that I think that a topic being not hot or dead in the water is bad news. I am still trying to figure out how these quote and multi-quote features work on the forum.

So hopefully you more computer literate people will show how we can make those features work so as not to jumble topics.

Btw, the "bossy" topic was about the video that came out (easy to google) and the campaign to ban the word. Ringleaders were a group of women that included the singer Beyonce'. And while I could really go there, I am just going to say that I am keeping "bossy" in my Websters because at least once a day I have to tell one of the mares here to stop being so "bossy." I prefer to just ban brainless Hollywood celebrities altogether.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 13, 2014)

Omg all I saw was the post about bossy and I've been trying to figure out how it got derailed to Hilary since yesterday! Whoops!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 13, 2014)

Vickie...I could surely get on board with a ban on brainless Hollywood celebrities!! My list of 'bann-ees' would start with the 'K's....but would be LONG!!! ;-)


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 13, 2014)

I second with a ban on brainless celebrities no matter where they come from, sports or Hollywood. My pick would be the ever popular Mily Cyrus. Let her twerk her you know what down the road to obscurity.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 13, 2014)

I second Miley Cyrus, good grief her momma must be proud of that girl




I've got 2 for the list, both, much to my dismay, from Canada (some may disagree with their inclusion in the banned list but ..) First is Justin Beiber (he is a prime example of what happens when there is no discipline and to much money/freedom) and second is Pamela Anderson... I'm not going to elaborate on the reasons, if you agree with me I don't need to, you _*know *_the reasons, if you don't well nothing I say will change that.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 14, 2014)

I had totally missed the bossy thing...I hadn't heard about this. I normally tend to ignore much of what comes out of 'celebrities' mouths. They are for entertainment purposes and most are dumber than a box of rocks, their opinions hold very little weight with me. They need to stick to acting/singing, etc.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

For some decent news stories that aren't afraid to report the real news I enjoy reading "the blaze" on the internet.

For some alternate news and additionally some real news I also enjoy reading "Infowars" on the internet.

These two publications were way ahead on reporting stories totally skipped over by the bias lying news stations...

Time to wake up America. There are many things going on that are being totally censored by mainstream media.

For example... Did anybody hear on the news about China buying up huge chunks of land here in the US? Or how they have bought up a main producer of pork which comes with hundreds of farms that grow the pork for that company?

Afraid to post much more here... Big brother is watching....People need to wake up... get some education about what is REALLY going on in the US....

Get the faces out of the Iphones and quit being "sheeple" and start reading and doing something before it is too late.

PS... the bossy thing and much more was well reported on the blaze and infowars, as was the horror that happened in Benghazi and much more.

.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, have you heard about the new school food crack down that begins July 1st? Any school that gets funding for breakfast and lunches must now ban all snack food that isn't considered "healthy" according to their guidelines. This means no bake sales or snacks sold as fund raisers.

The new "gaggy" so called healthy choices that are now required for purchased school lunches have my kids packing their lunches daily because much of the food is not enough and in an attempt to make it more healthy, they have created foods that are inedible. I want to see a poll of how many think that the new so called healthy initiative and thinking that calling kids fat is a good thing.. I want to know how much of these so called healthy lunches are now winding up in the trash. My kids tell me that the kids that are forced to buy lunch, mostly throw it away and go all day with out eating.

Are kids going to be frisked as they enter schools now for "illegal candybars"? Hmmmm , can we get big gov. to make a candybar scanner to make sure kids aren't entering schools concealed carrying a twinkie or a pack of sugared gum?

sheesh.

I'd like to see the white house menu mimic the eating guidelines forced on our kids. Sorry to you folks that enjoy healthy minimal eating in your homes. I for one think government and its "war on obesity" really ticks me off. How about making it affordable to purchase healthy food choices in the grocery store? Do they honestly think initiatives such as these are going to make kids less fat? Come on, lets be real. How about government funded weight watchers programs? (ok, that was really a reach there.) haha

Oh, and now that I am on a roll, it really ticks me off to see government taking luxurious expensive vacations, spending all that tax payer money, eating like kings and then telling us that our school can't sell a freaking cake at a bake sale to make money for sweet kids that want to earn money to pay for band camp or something similar. Honestly, am I the only one that feels this way? I don't think so.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 14, 2014)

shorthorsemom, the public school meal thing is JUST the topic to get me fired up! We went to parent's week and ate lunch with my daughter in the fall, & I was appalled by what the kids were given to eat. She is a 1st grader, and a skinny Minnie to boot, but that day each of those kids got maybe 1/2 cup of soup, 3 little carrots, 1/4 cup of fruit cocktail, a roll, and low-fat chocolate milk (they didn't offer white). She ate all of her food, then ate some of my soup and my roll, I went to Subway after. No wonder she gets home from school and eats a meal before pigging out at supper! I asked a high schooler how much they got to eat (& showed them a picture of my daughter's plate, and they said maybe a little more soup, but that's it. These kids are in after school sports... where's the fuel!? And to boot, my daughter gets one 15-20 minute recess a day. ONE! (PE class 2x a week) So let me ask you this... are we supposed to be starving our cookie cutter kids skinny? You cut back on what they eat, but don't allow them to exercise? What's wrong with this picture? We are talking about active 7 year olds... they are required to sit in the classroom and learn from 8:30-3:30 with only a 45 minute lunch/recess break. The kids don't learn to interact with each other on their own, in my opinion (again, my opinion) that is a contributing factor to all of the bullying issues we have. Our children have not learned social skills that are so important in life in general. Thankfully several parents have voiced the same opinions and there will be some changes made at school, but I'm not sure how much as of yet.

Now that all being said, in our house, both myself & my husband are trying very hard to lose a significant amount of weight. We try to make tasty healthy meals that will fill us all up. It's working for us, and our kids are full when meals are over. I understand that schools are more limited with their menu options, but still. Good grief.

Oh dear, hopefully that vent wasn't too over the top. Sorry if I offended anyone, my opinions & frustrations. We all have something that sets us off.


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have kids, but it still burns me up when I hear what they offer in many places for a school lunch, its pathetic and certainly not going to fuel the kids.

My MIL was a cook at the local school the last two years it was open, those were the best meals the kids got in years; she started the job with freezers full of crappy processed foods that the kids and teachers didn't like and some of it wasn't fit to eat (she brought home some frozen chicken patties, and even the ranch dogs wouldn't eat them). She completely changed up the program (gotta love a small school in a small town, there was a little more freedom to do stuff), made well-rounded meals from scratch, not a hard thing to do when the school and faculty was only about 30-35 people total. Students who had quit eating school lunch, started eating at school again, teachers were too. One teacher even gave her a bad time, since he was on a diet and her food was so good, it was hard for him to eat a smaller portion to stay on his diet.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah... finally some action here.

Yep, the food thing is a hot topic. Even weight watchers lets you eat what you want in moderation as long as you knock yourself the points for it.

The kids are coming home from school hungry. The other thing is that it is a crime to assume all kids need to diet. It also ticks me off when they think whole milk is bad for you.

There is skim milk, 1% milk allowed in schools. What's wrong with 2% and whole milk? Whole milk is 96% fat free (4% fat). Milk can help you lose weight.

And what's wrong with a little flavored milk? sheesh, something criminal about a chocolate milk drank at lunch by a kid who had 3 tests that day and wants a pick me up.

I have also heard they might just ban packed brown bagged lunches someday in schools or force kids to only bring healthy choices... sheesh, I dare them to try that.

The you know who in charge of the war on obesity doesn't have a degree in nutrition. Do we honestly want our little kids not eating something all day? I allow my family to wing it for one meal a day. My suppers and breakfast foods are healthy choices... but I think that forcing food choices on kids can create eating disorders. I didn't eat salad until I was 18 years old, and now I eat it every day. Sometimes kids grow into their food preferences, it isn't always bad parenting to not force the kids to eat their veggies.

My kids would never take a bite of that disgusting grey broccoli crappola they serve as a veggie at school. And the carrots, when you can bend them into creative shapes they are just too wimpy to eat.

Oh, and god forbid they shape a carrot or a piece of bread into the shape of a gun because playing with it is more fun than eating it, then they get expelled for getting creative with their crappy food. Is the world going nuts? I think so. sorry, on a roll here. love the other postings. thanks

by the way... for those folks that are cooking this food in schools, I know how difficult it is to cook something tasty in huge volumes like that. You can make a million chicken nuggets taste the same from week to week, but giant pots of broccoli or trying to find mounds of fresh fruit not in season that doesn't get beat up and bruised and it is very hard to make hamburgers with no fat content in bulk without drying them into little hockey pucks. Many of the healthier choices are best served like at home or in restaurants, quick served hot and fresh, but trying to serve hundreds of kids in shifts and keep stuff from turning into dry yucky choices under heat lamps is much more difficult. Low fat cheese pizza gets very dry if you try to keep it warm for a longer period of time. I understand there is a facebook location where kids are posting photos of their lunches and some colorful wording with the photos of kids suggesting certain government person should be eating the same food.

My kids used to beg to buy their lunches at school.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, just deleted a looooooooooooooooong rant.... lucky everyone! I cooled down since then



Okay, let's try again!

My daughter brought home a backpack food program thing one weekend. I was a bit offended, so asked the school why they thought she needed food at home (probably because she's trying to eat her pencils in class because she's so hungry?!) and they said they had extras and they need to use it or lose it. Ok, so if there are kids in the elementary school that need the food at home (and there are, I'm not knocking the program... entirely) what are the chances they have a little brother or sister at home that would benefit from it as well?? Don't just send it home with kids just because you have extras. Oh, and as for the healthy food thing, why are you filling the backpack things with junk? Sugary juice boxes, a few pudding packs, and 4 meals of the microwaveable chef Boyardee things. Really? Make my kid eat glop at school, but offer the kid-approved fast junk food in the take home packs. Nice.

Next year we are doing all bag lunches. It's a lot of work trying to come up with something new for a sandwich every day, but being able to offer more brain fuel is worth it. I'm lucky my kids like fruits & veggies for the most part.

Did someone say kraken....?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

I think I said kraken. haha. you should have left your long rant stay Ponies rule. I would have enjoyed reading it.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 14, 2014)

It was a pinky finger shift delete button catastrophe.... sigh...


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have any kids in school anymore just grandkids but I must say that Miz Obama has really gone way overboard with her menus for schools. I wonder what her own girls get to eat? And what does she eat? She's not that skinny. If they ban bagged lunches, then that is really going to far. There isn't anything wrong with soda, chips and other snack foods for these kids. I remember back in the day when I went to school, I got hungry if I didn't have those goodies my mom packed for me. Hopefully the next administration will "fix" things.

Shorthorsemom, I will check out those news sites. My oldest is an editor at a newspaper and I know she tries to cover all the news, but it would give me some different topics to discuss with her.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, wakie wakie! Looks like some of you woke up. Predictably, MSN home page had nothing about the Bundy family up in Nevada. BUT, there was a story about Beyonce' showing up unannounced to entertain somewhere. Sean Hannity is having Mr. Bundy on tonight. Too bad I don't have regular tv, but the we subscribe to infowars on the roku. Go cowboys, and I don't mean the football team! The tazering folks was bad enough, but seriously if one single shot had been fired from the feds or the Bundy supporters we could be looking at a revolution. Not good, not good at all. Alternative media sources are giving it plenty of coverage. Drudge Report picked it up. Oh, and the pictures of a First Amendment Zone??? Excuse me, that is not a zone. It is a right!

Good luck on the school lunches ladies. I have seen the pictures of the "meals" they are giving the students. Ewwwwww. Hound your congressman, and then hound them some more.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw this today about the shoe issue:

http://youngcons.com/look-at-how-the-media-reacted-to-george-bush-getting-a-shoe-thrown-at-him-vs-hillary-clinton/

I have also seen pics of today's school lunches, pretty sad...if I had kids they'd be brown bagging it and I'd stick a Twinkie in that bag just because I can


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 14, 2014)

Sonya, I could not remember if the shoe actually hit Bush or not. But honestly, I confess to having thrown a shoe at somebody back in about the 8th grade. It was PE class and I was on the gym floor when suddenly a classmate sitting in the stands eating a pomegranate threw it and it hit me. Instinctively, I yanked off one of my gym shoes and returned fire. Good thing the teacher stopped it because that gal was a good six inches taller and 50 pounds heavier than me.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't read anything about Hilliary being hit by a shoe, with that missing airplane, there are more important issues than her hurt feelings. I'm a Dem but can't stand what our president is doing. I was learning as much as I can about Gov Christy but he isn't president material either. I don't know what to think about the next election. To me that Is more important that a flying shoe. Oh, I would pat that woman on the back!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2014)

Yea Vickie gee for bringing up the fact that only alternative news covers the real news. I love Fox, the blaze and for some very alternate news I enjoy infowars.

The biased news stations want to keep everybody as zombies. Funny is that I only check out the other news stations to see what they are NOT covering and believe me, it is a lot.

Thanks for letting me know that Hannity is having Mr Bundy on tonight. Will have to tune in for that one.

Fox is way ahead of the pack and not afraid to report the truth.

We need to support our farmers. The average age of farmers world wide is 60. The beef supply is the lowest it has been since the 1950's. Farmers need to be able to afford to feed their stock so they can bring affordable food to our tables. Who is going to feed us when the food runs out? Everybody wants to hype up non GMO and organic, when not realizing that this represents about 1% of the farms. I think when folks are starving, serving up some GMO food might look good at that point. It isn't all Frankenstein food... the hype isn't worth the amount of coverage it is getting. Yes folks should be able to know where there food is coming from... however, are folks aware that all kinds of foreign stuff is sneaking into our foods that doesn't get coverage? Or other topics that deserve a bigger concern.... such as the nuclear disaster in Japan...or the radiation in the ocean from this disaster killing fish and the ocean floor being 98% covered with dead fish. The radiation coming to our west coast from that disaster.

Anyway... for the folks that rushed out to buy the new GMO free cheerios? Well, they don't make GMO oats.. so, all they had to do was change up two ingredients, and oooohhhh, jump into the non GMO hype.

I don't think there is anything wrong with planting drought and disease and wind resistant corn. Any farmer that has had a whole years crop get ruined by weather might consider planting some resistant crops.

More concern should be made of the fact that it is getting more and more difficult for farmers to hang on and grow food for profit. Folks should be more concerned with having food to eat.

Beef is skyrocketing right now. A bull calf a few years ago sent to auction didn't clear 10$ and didn't cover the cost to truck him to auction. Why? Because folks were sending so much beef to market and selling out because of multiple years of drought. Hmmmm, if you didn't have rain for 2 years straight, would you be tempted to plant a drought resistant corn variety just to hang on? Anyway, that same bull calf today is worth $300. Now, do the math... If a 100 lb calf bought to be raised as a feeder for $300, what is going to be the value of the beef after someone raises and feeds it for a couple of years.. hmmmmm.

Sorry veggie burger folks. I love veggie burgers too.

anyway. gotta run now. We are life long farmers and have been running at below production costs since 2009. hmmmm.

Hope I got you all thinking...

Life on the back porch is good

Oh, and by the way... resistant strains of seed requires LESS chemicals to grow, not more. Farmers aren't out there spraying the heck out of our land. we live on our land. Tilling the land naturally turns under the blights, no tilling the land hyped as better, uses more chemical but has less erosion.. trade offs on everything you do. Thunderstorms put nitrogen into the soil. We spread a little to help things grow.

Oh... and milk is antibiotic free. You are not allowed to ship milk with antibiotics in it. You get in big trouble and will have to buy all the milk mixed with your milk if antibiotics get into the milk system. They test EVERY load of milk. Non organic farmers are allowed to treat a sick cow with antibiotics and they must test the milk and have withdraw times before their milk can be put into production again.. I have a gorgeous cow milking 80 lbs or more per day and we have been throwing out her milk every day because she got sick after calving and we had to treat her for a uterine infection. she is doing great, but 80lbs per day of milk multiplied by 15 days so far of throwing out her milk... it adds up.

I think there are more chemicals coming out of the developments with their lawn treatments than runs off your local farmers field.

Give the farmers a break... they grow the food you eat. even the non meat type. Read about the bad droughts in texas. It is a dust bowl happening in California too, so those of you who enjoy strawberries and fruits and all kinds of stuff should be concerned.

best wishes. Don't tailgate the tractors


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 15, 2014)

_"Don't tailgate the tractors_" You have a great post! But I have to comment on this! I'm shocked at how many people actually do this!! They tailgate, speed by, rev their engines, give you the bird, scream nasty things at you, play chicken, I'm shocked! I grew up in the city and my hubbys family have been farming for generations. This was all new and exciting to me but now it's almost scary riding in the tractor with them. These people are nasty. And so impatient...

(sorry not controversial!



but I love reading these posts everyday!!)

Now I have to chime in on this school lunch debate! I have a son in 4th grade and he does buy lunch now and then. I asked him last night about the options and how it tastes and portion sizes. Gotta admit it does not sound to bad here. I guess our district is really trying to give good choices to these elementary kids. Apples, oranges, a veggie, always a salad choice. But I'll tell you what if they ban brown bag lunches they better be footing the bill! No way on earth can I afford to send $3.00 every day for a lunch for a 10yr old that he may or my not eat! (Imagine that $ for a family of 4!!!) No way! Now I don't sent garbage in his lunch. I don't buy cookies, cupcakes, stuff like that for lunches. Some times it's in the house but I never send it in a lunch. I'll put apples and oranges or string cheese in lunches more then anything else. Oh and rather then them "monitoring" what lunch these kids have why don't they bring back gym class!!!! Exercise is so good for your body and mind! Remember when gym was everyday and part of the daily routine? I do! Now he has gym once a week for 35 minutes! Thats sad!!! And I find it lazy!


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I'm calmed down now...



Not mentioning school lunches or PE...

As for news (flame suit on) I tend to pick & choose. Mostly watching local stations because I tend to get a little worked up about everything else. Take in to account Mr. Bundy... I have a friend who neighbors him, and their story is somewhat different than what is being circulated. Is it a bad thing that I don't pay more attention, absolutely. But I tend to think I pick & choose what I want to know about, then I spend a LOT of time on that one topic, make a decision on how I feel, then move on to the next. Usually means I'm a couple days behind but ehhhh... At least I don't feel I waste my time on the crystal studded toilet that KimYe had installed in their house. HA!

Shorthorsemom, I know what you mean about the cost of that calf. I come from a farm, granted it's been a while. We had a feedlot and a cow-calf operation on top of the crops. Then we moved & raised hogs. Knowing what all goes in to one animal to get it to market is a little eye opening. Some people (generalizing here) don't understand that. The price of meat scares me. Flat out scares me. And milk?! It's enough to make me want to ration what my 2 year old can drink! Knowing that you have to throw out that much... ugh. What a kick to the knees...


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 15, 2014)

I work in a major chain grocery store and I see the price of meat every day. Most cuts are way beyond what I can afford. I do agree with the farmers that they are getting the shaft with meat and milk prices and what they have to spend for feeds and the necessary supplements to keep their animals healthy. I'm one that checks the labels to see where my veggies come from. Bananas are the only item that enters my cart that is not grown in this country. It galls me that we are told to buy organic and the organic items come from Mexico and other countries. How can anyone be sure that they are putting organic labels on produce not soaked in pesticides? I buy meat from a local butcher shop and that groundbeef looks different in color than what shows up in my store. We would be better off to sidestep the grocery stores and visit local stores that are popping up that sell locally grown produce, meats and dairy. My local feed and tack store is now selling locally grown meats, the prices are higher but so is the quality by not having been shipped across country then a shelf life.

Another way we can help our farmers is to visit the farmers market for really fresh produce.

I'm really trying to change things up and Buy Local.

A far as the news goes. We watch an hour of local news and then switch over to PBS world news and learn what's really going on.

The Back Porch wasn't dead, we were just snoozing!


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

A better aim!


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2014)

I read that some schools are going through some kids lunches from home and throwing away any & all food that isn't on their list of approved foods. pfffft

I'm going to leave this thread before I spew a huge rant. Not about school lunches but everything else.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 15, 2014)

They better not go through my kids bagged lunch and throw stuff away. sheesh. Hadn't heard that one or it would have been in my gripes. Throwing away food would be unacceptable, going through my kids bag and embarrassing them would unleash the Kracken .

Sorry I let loose a Kracken rant folks. I just couldn't help myself.

Come on Reo, Rant.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok, no more food talk for me. I've decided that for the rest of today my 'Mama Bear' personality will be hibernating & I'll spend the next few hours living in the land of rainbows & unicorns..........






Want to know another gripe?? I had to teach my oldest daughter (7) how to lose yesterday. She wanted to race to the car, 'last one in is a rotten egg!' (of course, she was 3 steps away & I was closing the gate 20 yards away) so I locked the car & moseyed up and got in before unlocking her door. The whole time this was going on I was laughing with her and we were joking around. She usually wins her little races & then proceeds to rub it in nonstop. I had noticed at her last couple soccer games she would get extremely upset when the other team scored & it really got me thinking. So anyways, a little while after we are in the car (amidst the giggling), she starts bawling out of the blue, & between sobs she says "I always win, or at least get a prize even if I don't. You aren't being fair mom! You're not being fair!" Ok.... come again!? When is life fair? I can't begin to tell you how many articles I have read about how we cater to our kids. Dang right I do. I'm the type that LIKES to be needed. I WANT to do things for my kids. It makes me feel GOOD to be able to do it. But what do I get? I kid who expects to get that participation ribbon because heaven forbid someone make her feel inferior to someone else. As a parent, I don't want my kid to feel inferior ever. But as a woman, I want her to know that just because she can't jump as high as someone else, it doesn't mean that she can't run faster. Does that make sense? It's like how now instead of taking her school shopping, we send $20 to school, & the teacher provides all supplies because it wasn't fair that some kids had character folders while other kids had plain jane. Yup.... we are creating monsters... And I have to use the 'rip-the-band aid-off method to help my daughter become a stronger, more independent girl. (Ok, this is controversial...) Shorthorsemom, what have you started?! You have me on a rantin' rockin' ROLL today!!!

Oh look! A rainbow.....!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 15, 2014)

How about the husband that didn't know his wife killed 7 babies and put them in the garage?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 16, 2014)

That was a horrifying story Ashley.

How about his one.. The Bundy cattle dispute over the Desert Tortoise? Well studies have confirmed that the more cattle, the more tortoises.. Turns out the endangered Tortoise eat cow poopie. Its full of protein and water and essential for the survival of the Desert Tortoise and grazing of the cattle on that land is good for the endangered tortoise. In addition, the grazing of the cattle reduces the chances of brush fire too.

And for anybody else looking... I heard that the BLM euthanized hundreds of those endangered Tortoises that the Bundys are supposedly endangering. Sheesh.

The world is getting crazy.

The Bundy cattle dispute is not over and is worth reading about folks. Reid's son Rory Reid was the chief representative for a Chinese energy firm planning to build a 5 billion solar plant on public land in Laughlin Nevada. A deal that was pushed through with the aid of senator Reid. When a document was discovered on BLM website confirming the seizure of Bundys cattle was about kicking the cattle rancher the land to make way for solar energy projects the BLM deleted the web page. Now this "save the turtle" campaign is really about bullying somebody off the land for reasons that have nothing to do with turtles.

I found the biblical reference to the blood moon rather intriguing. Some very interesting stuff in the news lately. Like for instance... the KFC Chicken Corsage... Just in time for the prom you can buy a chicken corsage that will make your dates eyes light up and her mouth water. LOL


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 16, 2014)

I had heard from resident ranchers that the turtle dispute was in the 90's and that this wasn't solely about that... more about him running too many without paying his fees. And he had his cattle in no-graze areas.... But again, you see/read/hear so many stories it's hard to sort it all out. Sigh...

As for the baby story- that one makes me physically ill. Horrifying, simply horrifying.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 16, 2014)

Ron Paul has expressed concern that the BLM (and imho whoever all is in those uniforms) is just regrouping and are coming back. Dingy Harry even said with a smirky grin that it's not over. Excuse being that Bundy owes more than a million for fees, no doubt mostly fines. Meanwhile the millions Harry has made from shady real estate deals/land development are earning him lots of interest. I believe illegals coming here and getting free food and healthcare and paying no taxes concerns me lots more than a hard working ranching digging in and refusing to be uprooted like the 52 other families. We don't bother to protect our borders and "stand down" and let 4 of our own be massacred in Benghazi. Yet, we send in hundreds to steal cattle and threaten the citizens supporting the cattle rancher. I knew a few months ago something was going down simply because of all the jobs in BLM announced on USAJOBS. All you have to do is take notice. Jobs announced in Turkey a few years ago, TSA jobs, Homeland Security Jobs, IRS jobs, and so on so forth. It is almost like a map to the future. I fear that the ranch and supporters are going to get Janet Reno'd.

And yes, it is sad that the woman killed her babies and put them in the garage. It is also very sad that the powers that be are trying to force Hobby Lobby to include killing babies in their employees healthcare when they are the owners, and they did "build this", and it is against their beliefs to provide abortifacents (sp?). Hobby Lobby pays their employees well. I pray the decision goes their way. Praying for a miracle. I believe it is the government that is being disrespectful to this respectable company.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 16, 2014)

Good one Vickie, nice to hear somebody else that thinks Benghazi matters. So many folks missed out on that one while the lying media glossed over the truth and the lying secretary you know who said... "what difference does it make?" Give me a break. She was just protecting her buns... I for one want to know where she was when it all went down.... and those other folks in the big white building... "where were you when Benghazi happened?"

It does matter.

Oh, and while I am on a rant here... I did not VOTE for the first lady. She was not on the ticket stub. Since when does a first lady have so much pull in our country that she can dictate what our kids eat in schools. She was not voted for, she has no training, but somehow she has power. Whats up with that.

Oh, and I also resent so much taxpayer money going for extravagant vacations of the first family...slap in the face of US citizens for so much money to be spent on frivolous things when we can barely afford food for our families and so many are out of jobs.

Oh, and that energy car plant in Delaware that cost taxpayers so much money? Well, it never sold a car.. it was recently purchased by China for no where near what it cost us.

Oh, and what did the cash for clunkers program do? Took affordable used cars off the road for folks like us to purchase and crushed them up. So much waste.

Ponies rule... You are so right...

I need a rainbow too. Teaching kids it is ok to lose and try again is a good thing. Teaching kids to work with their hands is a good thing. Entitlement is a bad is a scary concept. Teaching kids that must go to college and come out with a huge debt and then pick up the pieces when they can't find a job any easier than those who didn't go to school.

I had a friend to tell me that I was wrong if I encouraged my kids to learn a trade and that I should encourage them to leave the farm and that college was a must. She told me I had my head in the sand. . She said I was wrong if I didn't want a white collar job for my kids. I teach my kids they have a choice. Trade is a good thing. Teach them to work with their hands. if they want a higher education, then support them in that, but shuffling 18 year olds off to college when they aren't yet sure what they want to do, and paying high tuition costs when you don't have the money... Trades are not a bad thing and often can lead to further education and a paycheck while doing it.

My kids work hard, and get good grades. They love this farm and want to live on it when they get old. They want to do things like hair dressing, dog grooming, or farming. This is not a bad thing.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 16, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> Ponies rule... You are so right...
> 
> I need a rainbow too. Teaching kids it is ok to lose and try again is a good thing. Teaching kids to work with their hands is a good thing. Entitlement is a bad is a scary concept. Teaching kids that must go to college and come out with a huge debt and then pick up the pieces when they can't find a job any easier than those who didn't go to school.
> 
> ...


Our son was on track to go to college, he studied hard, and we paid for tutors, so that he had the courses he'd need when (and if) he wanted to train for a 'white collar' job.In high school he didn't know what he wanted to do for sure, and he struggled with math. Teachers said, "oh don't sweat it, just drop the academics and get your high school behind you." Of course what they didn't say was that all that would qualify him to do was serve burgers and coffee. We said, do the work, its hard but we'll support your efforts and in the end you'll be able to make choices, you won't be handicapped by a poor education. Now, several years out of school, he has been given an apprenticeship in the heavy duty parts field (a rare offering here for sure - I know of very few companies willing to offer it) after being hired as a temporary shop clean up guy. He learned to work hard, do more than the minimum and he impressed the company with his integrity and willingness to try. I could not be prouder of him, he didn't go to college/university but who knows, maybe he still will, he's well under 30 and has the time but he isn't stuck in school taking classes that fill his time and shrink his future income while he decides what his place in the world will be. Ultimately it will be his choice and his options aren't limited by the choices someone else thought he should make because it was easier, hard work is what made our countries what they are today.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

REO said:


> I read that some schools are going through some kids lunches from home and throwing away any & all food that isn't on their list of approved foods. pfffft
> 
> I'm going to leave this thread before I spew a huge rant. Not about school lunches but everything else.


I am absolutely disgusted by this! This is actually going on in Detroit! I just saw it on the local news last night!

This is the heading of the article and a small snip-it.

Parents unhappy with how principal enforces junk food policy

The parents tell FOX 2's Erika Erickson their children have said the principal, Philip Van Hooks, takes some food items away from them and throws them away. Sometimes, they say, he even eats the food right in front of their face.

Read more: http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/25267473/parents-unhappy-with-how-principal-enforces-junk-food-policy#ixzz2z8Uhz8TV

I some of you may or may not like this station but thats not the point. The point is that someone is touching our kids food that we send with them to school. What if thats all that child has and that man takes it way from them. Is he responsible for making sure that child has something? Cant he teach them good choices rather then throw their food in the trash or eat it in front of them??? I don't know what to say... I'm kinda in shock. These people are here to guide our children not taunt them. This is someone they should trust and respect.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 17, 2014)

And, what if the kid was not trying to deceive the principal, but was trying to hide the food so they could take the food back home and not waste it. That is what my kids would do, attempt to bring the offending food back home. That principal is way out of line. Tormenting and bullying the kids is a bigger offence. sheesh.

I was going to hide for awhile since I was thinking I have been posting too much opinion and when I couldn't log onto the website last night I actually got nervous that big brother had found our little forum here and censored it and even thought I should log on when I could and delete my postings. That's what these current times has done to folks, made them nervous about their right to free speech. very sad indeed.

Don't tread on me. I am a free American and I love the USA.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

Dont you dare stop posting shorthorsemom!!!!!!!



LOL!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL shorthorsemom no big brother, the server was down for a short time last night... or so I'm told, I slept through it. feel free to keep posting!


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 17, 2014)

NO SHORTHORSEMOM YOU CAN'T STOP!!!!! (Yes, I'm shouting... DON'T!) Mostly because then I'll be the only ranty one haha! Seriously, I've never posted this much of my opinion just in case someone else doesn't agree. I'm a classic non-confrontational people-pleaser





Can't get the quote thing to work, but I want to acknowledge that I also did not vote for the First Lady... at all. Great comment.

And you mean to tell me that the faculty at a school, the people our kids look up to, the people we trust our kids with.... are really bullying kids like that?! Like it's a true story not just a fear? What is wrong with this world!? Seriously. Ugh.

College debt? Yup, got lots n lots n lotsa that! Enough to share, who's interested?? Does it make me smarter/better than everyone else? Nope! Just waaaayyyyy more in debt. There's a place here in town that is requiring all employees in management positions to have a 4 year degree or better. Some of those managers have been successful in their position for years, and now they are having to go back to school (in their 40's) just to keep their current job with their current pay and their current benefits. Is the company covering the costs of the degree? Some, maybe a tiny fraction, but not all. How's that work?! You mean to tell me that sitting in a classroom for 4 years is making me better at a job than actually starting at the bottom & learning the ins & outs for 4 years? Again, ugh.

As long as no one mentions "affordable healthcare" I should be good & quiet for the rest of today...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, here I am again... I just can't help myself.

On the Bundy confrontation... mainstream media is trying to get him labeled as a criminal and tax evader. Where is the mainstream media outrage over the abuse of Bundy's cattle by the BLM?

BLM crammed over 300 cattle used to roaming into small holding yards where mommy cattle gave birth only to have new born calves trampled to death by the over crowding. Not enough food and water given either. No wonder folks were rallying around Bundy that knew the real story to get the cattle released. BLM trashed Bundy's containers for holding water, wrecked fencing and by flying over took sniper shots and killed prize bulls and left them lay in the dirt to die. Where is the outrage in the media over the animal abuse? Bundy took excellent care of his cattle and loves them. This is an outrage!

When folks took photos of the holding yards for the cattle and the dead animals with rifle shot holes in them, somebody got a no flyover request to stop the photographs!

Here is some interesting reading...

http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/constitution/item/18056-war-on-the-west-why-more-bundy-standoffs-are-coming

And the harassment of a farmer...when cattle herds in the US are less in number than in 1951! Meat crisis in the making and somebody is abusing a farmer trying to raise beef? What the heck is that all about...

And did you all know... There is a disease killing piglets in the US. Millions of piglets are dead. This will affect the price of pork in addition to the Chinese buying up our pork market here in the US too. Pigs are selling very high at auction... Prepare yourselves for the price of pork to go through the roof like beef is going to go..

And the price of cows... still rising. A farmer locally here went to auction to buy 3 milk cows. He had to give $2000 per head and the best cows at auction were going for $3000 per head. Unbelievable. For those farmers that do not raise their own calves like we do, this is a huge price to pay for replacement cows.

This is good news for dairy farmers because we are finally getting paid something for our milk and feed prices have dropped some so we can better afford to feed our cows and this is why we farm. We believe that the US grown foods are the best.

Oh, and I read this morning that more schools are trying to ban flavored milks. Now that just ticks me off. There are many nutritionists that believe that less fat in milk can cause obesity because the low fat milk is more like a sugar than a protein due to no fat content. Dairy fat is good for you.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 17, 2014)

Me again...

read this...

http://www.foodandwaterwatch.org/food/foodsafety/questionable-technologoies/milk-protein-concentrates/

This is about cheap imported milk protein concentrates being brought in from other countries and are used by BIG NAME cheese makers etc... The big makers of name brand American cheeses can use this MPC concentrate to make "American cheese" and are not required to label it as "cheese food product". (this is not just about American cheeses but I am giving an example that I know will have some of you going to your refrigerator and looking at your cheese label right now)

Do you really want your kids eating American cheese that has imported chinese MPC's in it? Other countries are sending this stuff in addition to China, I am just posting an example.

Be aware of this change in the label of your favorite cheeses... read the label and avoid buying cheeses with MPC or milk protein concentrate in it. There are many choices of cheese in your grocery store that do not have this in their process. Support the US dairy farmer and refuse to buy products that have snuck that imported MPC crapola into your food and are not required to change the label to alert consumers.

Folks have much more to worry about other than labeling for GMO. And... if folks are going to jump on the GMO bandwagon they better be educated, because 1% of farmers world wide cannot grow enough non GMO food to feed everybody. Its a hype not based on reality,... but then , if most of the farmers feeding us are over 60 and not inclined to hang out on social media and are not supported by main stream media, how can they educate the masses on what is real and what is "Memorex".

This administration is allowing foreign imported crapola in our food chain driving down US farmer profits... whats up with that? MPCs are largely unregulated. WHAT?????? And putting US dairy farmers out of business, giving up because they cannot process the milk we drink and make a profit. And now that beef and dairy cow prices are through the roof because so many farmers have gone out of business, don't you think more farmers are going to be tempted to quit and sell out, especially now that their cows are worth so much money to quit?

sheesh..

As a last little note... just to make you read the article I attached..> Gov says that because MPC is heated to kill bugs it is recognized as being safe and exempt from further inspection... HOWEVER... this process does not screen for melamine ... hmmmmmmm, remember that scandal?

read please folks.

ps, this stuff is in yogurt, milks, cereal bars and lots of other products in addition to American cheese I just used for an example.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 17, 2014)

Very glad to see that 'Mom, Pony, Miss Vickie and others have picked up the banner. Having had my
"season" and failed, I hope for better results for you guys.

As to "media", I want to caution you to ALWAYS be wary of whom you are trusting. Media, is NOT news. Further I saw Becks name brought up. I would advise caution along with ALL of the talking heads. In general what you are seeing is called "controlled opposition". The mere fact that Beck and Farce Larcony (Lars Larson) is in opposition to Bundy and his Constitutionally correct position had better be speaking volumes to you. I personally know Lars to be a liar and ignore fact on a HOST of topics and ESPECIALLY Liberty issue's.

What NONE of them is doing is explaining the Constitutional nuts and bolts of WHY Bundy is correct and fedgov, as usual, is wrong. Now ol Lars KNOWS why because I made SURE that he knew. The consumption and understanding of this document that rules ALL has been missing for so long and Bundy made mention of this in his "dumbing down" comments, but he too did not explain why he is correct. Further, said explanation can be done in a "sound bite" as that is all anybody can consume anymore.

I have been watching all the Fox-trotters bring in all manner of confusion and irrelevant treaties, supposed law and anything they can think of to cloud the issue and declare the fedgov right. But never the Constitutional reason why which easily trumps the garbage they wave in front of your face.

One item came out that I thought was interesting and worthy of exploration. But no exploration was done.

The factoid being that West of the Miss., an enormous amount of land is "owned" by the fedgov. East of the Miss.? only a TINY fraction.

A followup question has us putting on our 3 and 4 y.o. persona's and asking "But WHY? The examination of why has us taking a "hero" off his pedestal and brings into question post 13th ammend. America. But that is pretty challenging for most so lets just go with why Mr Bundy is correct.

The CREATED and SERVANT (not leader) fedgov may only exercise exclusive legislation in an area 10 miles square. By "cession of States", this is washington d.c. Additionally it is important to note that said area is NOT a State. Out side of this clearly defined area, the fedgov MUST jump through hoops for it's Master, the States and we Sovereign People who comprise the States. Please note what I capitalize and what I don't. It is key.

Now the hoops mentioned are called enumerations. They are important because they clearly define what the servant may do in service to it's Master, the States. EVERYTHING not enumerated is forbidden. Specific to land, we find 3 criteria that MUST be met in order for the fedgov to "hold" any land outside of d.c.

They are as follows

1) the fedgov MUST purchase the land and at current market value.

2) the fedgov MUST have permission from the legislature of the State in which said desired lad sets.

The third hoop is MOST limiting and on purpose. Even "if" the first two criteria have been met (without fraud or coercion no less) the third puts a quick and decisive end to the topic of the fedgov. "owning" a forest or any other hunkoland.

3) The land may only be used for "the erection of Forts,Magazines, Arsenals, dock-Yards and other needful buildings". A forest or any other hunkoland clearly does not qualify as any of these and is therefore NOT PERMISSIBLE. There is no enumeration and therefore mechanism by which the fedgov may act in this arena.

As the fox-trotters are want to say, What about the territory's? What territory's? There are no longer any territories within the United States proper. They have been "disposed of" and are now States. All land occurring within the newly created States boundaries becomes the property of those States and NO other. Additionally those newly created States come into "the union", under the same "EQUAL footing" as the original 13 NATIONS.

Hamilton among others CLEARLY speaks to the States (creator) position OVER their creation (fedgov) in that the States never gave up any authority to the servant and that the States retained ALL authority. My own States Constitution starts with the sentence "All power is inherent (or rests with) the People. Not some of it, but ALL of it. Kinda throws the "civil" war on it's head and shows it for the butchery it really was.

The States were always supposed to be supreme over a very VERY tiny fedgov. Our founders being very KEEN students of history knew full well what they were doing and knew well also the monster that has robbed Liberty since the beginning of "governments" Might want to read the list of curses man placed himself under when he insisted in being like "all the other nations". We have existed under those curses ever since. Our country was mans best attempt to mitigate those curses by being obedient to our Creator. Ya know the same one that the founders and writers referred to. If we are no longer the People that created this government, there is no chance of recovering Liberty, because true and unassailable Liberty ONLY comes through Christ. ALL else is slavery.

Like I said my season has passed with failure. This will probably generate much hate and disbelief, but none the less it is all of it TRUTH.

Keep the torch lit my fellow travelers and be the birthright you were meant to be.

Bb


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 17, 2014)

Bb, you have me a little confused, I do know that the BLM owns little to nothing here in the east, in fact I was told a few years ago that they acquired some land here on the Potomac, on the Nanjemoy pennsula and it is 90% forest. You say they can't own forest? That is were I'm confused. Oh by the way glad to have you join us again, your input has been missed.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 17, 2014)

What is the truth? You read something and view something, is it really the truth or just someones opinion? I've heard so much about this Bundy incedent I'm not sure what to believe, was it fees not paid, a Reid land grab, solar panels, whatever, I saw a post on FB were the cowboys stood up against the blm and won, the cattle were released and it was totally American. I had to believe what my eyes saw, right? Then I read the same day that in Nigeria 100 school girls were kidnapped from a public school, so I keep looking for a follow up story since it said terriosts were responsable. Shame to shed tears for young girls as you can only imagine their fate, how aweful. There are so many awful events taking place in our world that I am sure our Lord is screaming! Then our President is saying that the Offordable health care act is working, yet the conservtives are still complaining, what? ONe is saying costs are being met, while someone else is saying no way; all a farse? Who knows what to believe anymore. You can listen to one news station, and then another opinion station and you are left in the dark. Seems in order to believe anymore you have to do extensive research, dang, once you start the conversation is over because you have been looking for the truth.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2014)

Dang it Carriage, I thought that I would run out of bait and have to resort to those slimy night crawlers before you bit. Was it the Ron Paul lure that got you to bite? Anyway, so glad you are here. It is just like in one of those western movies when John Wayne is about to give up and suddenly you hear hoof beats and bugle notes from the cavalry. You are such a great teacher. {{hugs)) I have missed you and your gentle and sweet way of teaching history. Ok class, history is a lesson so take out your paper and pencils for Bb. Chances are some knowledge could rub off on you and wahlah suddenly you have wisdom.

I will chime in as a student and say State = master is a good thing/not a mean and unjust master, just as God as the master is a good thing. Hugs to ya again Bb. I told myself you might be showing support at the ranch yourself and not have time be visiting LB. And for those that worry big brother is watching what you post, well duh, of course he does. There have been overlapping agencies created just to watch what you say.

Beck got scratched from my listen to list earlier this week. I think all that yellow hair dye must have damaged his brain. Or possibly he got bit hard by the green eyed monster.

And shorthorse aka mom, I loved your post about free speech. My quote feature is either not working or my either my computer illiteracy button is on over showing me up. Remind me later and I will tell you a happy ending story about cow, owner, milk, and free speech.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 17, 2014)

We must be doing good getting this back porch some new action if we got Carriage to come out and play.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 17, 2014)

_I don't believe everything I hear on the news, after all they are ratings motivated. But I do wonder about the Bengahzi problem. That's why I don't think Hillary would make a good President. She was defensive and rude when she was questioned about her role. In our state, they wanted to put a age limit on farm kids. They wouldn't be able to work heavy equipment in fear they might be hurt, or the long hours. Thank God, cooler heads prevailed and that new law was forgotten. I'm also upset about all the traveling our president and family does. Didn't she and girls just go to China? You are right, we didn't vote for her, she wasn't on the ballet, and someone should tell her that. A democrate made the mistake when he called my mom about Obama, and her comment was that maybe he should stay in Washington and not travel so much. I have never seen anyone travel so much on our dime. I doubt there is a country that he hasn't visited. No wonder he wanted to be president. Shorthorsemom, keep venting. I'm trying to keep mine to a minimum._


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

So turtles or no turtles, if I'm understanding the Bundy story correctly the feds took the land from the State of Nevada. So Bundy owes grazing fees and he hasn't paid them. Maybe there's more to this story but geez, he should dang well pay his grazing fees. We have to pay our taxes and he's gone years running his cows without paying. You can't just say the land belongs to everyone and we've been running cows on here from the beginning of time. Doesn't work that way any longer. Wish it did but it doesn't.

So I'm not making Bundy out to be a hero. He's not fighting for me if he doesn't pay what he's supposed to pay in taxes or grazing fees.

Now maybe I'm not understanding this story correctly and if so I'm willing to be educated.

I'm on the side of struggling farmers who do their best every day and do the right thing every day. Many hard working people who are having their farms go out of business every day due to one thing or another but not sure Bundy qualifies.

Not sure I can take the heat here. It got very ugly and personal during the election and I chose to leave and haven't been back. Disagreeing is one thing but entirely different when it ventures into the personal.

And Carriage!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Made my day seeing you!


----------



## Carriage (Apr 18, 2014)

Well Miss Rose,

Confusion is both the tool and the enemy of truth. This is why I swept the confusion du jur away and left you only with the two controlling documents, I will lead you to an answer but generally refrain from giving you the answer so as to foster independent discovery of truth for yourself. Fostering discovery in this way makes you the owner of this discovery and not me or anybody else telling you. This knowledge used to be common, but now is not. Any type of independence, but especially critical and rational thought is stamped out by the servant at nearly all points where it pops its head. Knowing the nature of this hydra, this is the sign that independence is the thing to be sought and treasured. Independence however is NOT the lack of dependence but rather, the better and free will choice of inter-dependence. Thus the 13 Sovereign and Independent Nations formed our union. They were free to join BUT never free to leave and leave with good cause to boot. Whose interest was best served in "maintaining the union" would it not be the entity that had the most to loose financially and control-wise? Whom might this be? I'll give a hint, it is the same entity who has ALWAYS brought evil to independence.

Specific to forest and other such places, I gave you nearly verbatim what the Constitution has to say on the matter. If it is not the controlling apparatus as to what the fedgov may or may not do in service to it's Master, the States what created it, then all you are left with is despotism and a complete lack of Law. When Constitutional law is eschewed for nearly anything else, so is God's Law upon which it was fabricated. How many ranchers have been run out in the last three decades? Many thousands. Bundy was only one of the latest. Now while the neo's are want to call him a bum and call him vile names and literally LIE about the man and what he has done. He has stated that he has no problem paying the grazing fee's BUT wants to ONLY pay those fee's to the rightful owner of the land, that being his County and his State. Again this is a question I ask if I want to know the Constitutional acumen of a feller/fellette. Is a fed forest lawful/Constitutional? Now some will guess the answer correct but not have the nuts and bolts part to know why. The three criteria listed are why. Nothing else can trump those enumerations. Yet the supremes and fedgov seem to find a way. While it is right there in black and parchment, THEY are the ones in the wrong because their action and rulings CLEARLY violate the written word.

Knowing some of the men that were there, standing with the Bundy's, I can assure you that they were not blowing smoke or taking their decisions lightly. They had already resigned themselves to death to uphold Constitutional principal. Oathkeepers are not liars. We took the oath and will continue to honor that oath until "relieved of duty".......

Perception of hero's is a funny thing. Some are bronzed or statue-d and some are trampled underfoot. Knowing a mans character by his enemies most often also shows me who the real hero is. It's a matrix with way too many taking the wrong colored pill. What has been discussed thus far is the very very simple stuff. If I were to speak to the much harder things, it would challenge most everything that one thinks they "know". It did me and most all the folk that I know who have taken the narrow and rocky path. Still we are resolute in that we will know the truth no matter where the truth leads. Again with so many employed in keeping the truth from you, it must be pretty darn valuable, well and destructive of evil too.

I try to rarely get in these discussions anymore as I have so little time these days. Must run 4 times as fast just for the basics. Thanks to our past "leadership"(HA) of both stripes, our economy has been decimated, morality run outa town and the environment too is being destroyed. "They" break all manner of law and yet insist that you must maintain it in minutia. Further they use force and coercion to insure that you do. While mostly sophistry and theater on the feds part in "retreating", these modern day hero's have showed you the proper posture to take when dealing with a rogue servant.

I'm quite certain that what I have said and repeated ver batum from the original documents is brushed aside as my "interpretation", but remember in previous studies as we discussed psychological behavior, that my observation has been that those who trot out that "reasoning" (really a velvet attack) are those that don't like what the singular and true meaning of a thing is and further don't want to abide by it. Therefore they "interpret" it in an untrue manner.

In the end it is all of it a Spiritual issue what needs attended to first. Remove your plank first and then you can see and be of help. Failing this you cannot ever know real truth and Liberty or be helpful in restoration. The Revolution started from America's pulpits, even so that destructive monster required much bloodshed before it released only part of it's grip. The ultimate jilted lover, if it cannot consume and control us, nobody will.

Fear is the enemy and THAT is why it is played to so heavily. If we have "too much to loose", the spiritual and physical enemy we face has won. Further, they know this and are masters of its employment. And they call us fear mongers...........

Off to a busy and beautiful day. It really is your turn to carry,..... or not, whatever.

Thanks for the time,

Bb


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

Carriage, I wish you would keep discussing. I always read what you write. Gives me lots to think about.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

On Bundy's grazing fees which are in the millions now I understand - I heard him say he would pay it to his state but why hasn't he put that sum aside in a trust to be distributed? Maybe he has but it would make his argument a lot more compelling to us folk who struggle to pay taxes on April 15th and on the days our property taxes are due as well.

Maybe this is analogous to the Boston Tea Party?

That's why I personally need your posts Carriage!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 18, 2014)

The cattle battle is not even about the cattle. It is about the land. Beware of Agenda 21. I am a US citizen and don't recall requesting to be a UN citizen. When I think of those cattle in their little concentration camp pens I think of Auschwitz. Cattle now, sheeple later. The weaker cattle were shot and some were shot just because bubba/neo with a paycheck enjoyed doing it.

Our tax dollars were spent on purchasing life like anatomically correct targets of children, pregnant women, and old people. Now what could be up with that?


----------



## Carriage (Apr 19, 2014)

Re grazing fee's set aside, I fully agree. IF that is the State and county law, yes he should have those funds set aside for that purpose. It cannot be done that way now as the thief (fed/BLM ) is still in place. If Mr. Bundy would speak to this it would further bury the false narrative that the repub./facsist/neocon is spouting and show them for the vicious liars that they are.

Also, I would recommend an audit to know the real number in arrears cause if the thief/liar is claiming this amount, well why would you believe that number.....

Did find a conversation interesting a couple of days ago along this line that might cause me to think "maybe" he has set them aside.

A county commissioner had "the idea" that he pay the fee's to the county and then the county pay them to the thief fedgov.

Seems like that would solve exactly nothing, and were I to walk in Mr Bundy's moccs I still would refuse to pay and now the higher levels of gov. (County and State) are in collusion with the thief. How does a servant remain a servant when they have been caught red-handed stealing everything in sight? Who in the world would not fire the thief and bring them up on charges?

The States must retake possession of their property. The Sheriff must start fulfilling his obligation to protect those he has sworn to protect.

In this case with Mr.Bundy, he must send the fedgov packing. Surely I have spoken to this but, the Sheriff is the most powerful law enforcement official in the county His say so trumps EVERYBODY else. Why? Because you voted this representative into place and charged him/her with protection from all enemies. County gov. is the one closest to you and therefore most powerful. He (Sherriff) is the one that defends your Individual (NOT corporate) Liberty. In today's upside down and backward order of things, the Sheriff has been relegated to serving folk (from a foreign court no less) and runnin the jails. No wait most often they don't even get to "run" the jail", just operate it. Is it interesting to note that levels of gov. have been completely reversed as well.

That worthless Gillispie (Sp?) did not do JACK. Just like Wacco and a host of other murderous events. If I have a Constitutional Sheriff, I will stand to the death with him in righteousness. If not, I won't and further, by his own action he declares himself my domestic enemy and enemy of my community. And I'm gonna take him at his actions and words and comport my self in line with this truth.

Miss Vickie is correct, the cattle are only the tool by which these thefts have been and are taking place. Had a feller yesterday ask "If this is true,( the fedgov theft of land) how come it is still happening?" My response was one can do something wrong fer a hunert years. At no point can the wrong "poof" into being right. It will always be wrong. I think it was ol Teddy R. that asked an adviser if there was any reason that these lands could not become national parks The other feller said no and a new "parks" industry was created over night. It is worthy to note that ol Ted didn't seek out congress or the very specific wording of the Constitution to get a truthful answer. The "interpretation" gambit used today had not fully matured at that time, maybe....

In the end the dearth of this education is the means by which America and the great experiment has died. At this point I have accepted it as the will of God and look forward to my permanent home. As long as sophistry and Matrix is preferred over the hard, scary and grueling work that IS Individual Liberty there can be no change. As long as fear rules, you are locked in place. As long as "greed is good" is the operative position, there can be no change. Gosh seems like Christ himself woulda made the case for that,......... but he didn't. Condemnation has been the only way it is spoken to, yet yer neo down the street, with a straight face no less, will defend it to the death. As long as corporations are treated as people with attendant rights you will not recover. As long as money is treated as "speech" you will never recover. All of this is designed to replace the child created in the image of God, and become superior to God's creation. Try as I might I can't find even an un-fathomable parable speaking to these things in this way. Therefore the question begged is do these type of folk even know God or the saving grace of the Savior? The fruit says, no. Now they "may" give lip service to that truth but the fruit shows that the "truth is not in them". Does the class remember what Christ response to this will be on that eventual day?.....

As I stated, ALL of this starts as a spiritual issue and works outward from there. If it twernt for the ham-stringing of the church via incorporation, THIS is the message that should be pounded from every pulpit in the land as it was during the formation of these States united. But even the "black robed regiment" has been effectively silenced and cowed through fear to not speak any of it. Rather than "come out of her" as commanded, they run to embrace the whore and trade their God (and founder) given immunity for the worthless carrot of exemption. The former is a God thing, the latter is a man thing. Ifn yer preecher boy ain't speaking to these things OFTEN, he is NOT attending to the job God gave him (or more likely the job he sought) and he will be held accountable on that eventual day for this willful failure. Decide where you stand and build your house. The choices are the Rock, or sand. As for me and mine, we choose the Rock.

" America is great because America is good. If she ever ceases to be good, she will also cease to be great."

Welcome to today and thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 19, 2014)

Horshack, raises hand before other students can "oogh, oogh, oogh, I know *depart from me; I never knew you*."


----------



## Carriage (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes indeed Miss Vickie. Warts and all, I have chosen to not have that said to me.

No just as the repub/ fascist/ neocon refuses to read the very plain and easy to understand Constitution and apply it to all gov actions, they too will refuse to examine court rulings which counter their vacuous positions. To that end lets examine one of those. While the following does not speak to the aforementioned nuts and bolts. it does clearly and consisely detail the action of the fedgov/BLM thieves and liars. As Miss Vickie pointed out, this isn't about the cattle or a tortise (scheduled for extermination), but about consolidation of power. This is where the neo tries to find fault with the reporting or failing that, ignores it all together and strengthens the attack against the righteous....

For over 20 years, the Bureau of Land Management engaged in a “literal, intentional conspiracy” against Nevada ranchers to force them out of business, according to a federal judge whose court opinion exposes the BLM’s true intent against rancher Cliven Bundy.

In his opinion of _United States v. Estate of Hage_, U.S. District Court Judge Robert C. Jones reveals that after late Nevada rancher E. Wayne Hage indicated on his 1993 grazing permit renewal that by signing the permit, he was not surrendering his family’s long-standing water and forage rights on the land, the BLM not only rejected the permit but also conspired for decades to both deny his family’s property rights and to destroy their cattle business.

“Based upon E. Wayne Hage’s declaration that he refused to waive his rights — a declaration that did not purport to change the substance of the grazing permit renewal for which he was applying, and which had no plausible legal effect other than to superfluously assert non-waiver of rights — the Government denied him a renewal grazing permit based upon its frankly nonsensical position that such an assertion of rights meant that the application had not been properly completed,” Judge Jones wrote. “After the BLM denied his renewal grazing permit for this reason by letter, the Hages indicated that they would take the issue to court, and they sued the Government in the CFC [Court of Federal Claims.]”

And at that point, Jones explained, the BLM refused to consider any further applications from Hage.

“The entire chain of events is the result of the Government’s arbitrary denial of E. Wayne Hage’s renewal permit for 1993–2003, and the effects of this due process violation are continuing,” he stated.

Judge Jones continued:

In 2007, unsatisfied with the outcome thus far in the CFC, the Government brought the present civil trespass action against Hage and the Estate. The Government did not bring criminal misdemeanor trespass claims, perhaps because it believed it could not satisfy the burden of proof in a criminal trespass action, as a previous criminal action against E. Wayne Hage had been reversed by the Court of Appeals. During the course of the present trial, the Government has: (1)invited others, including Mr. Gary Snow, to apply for grazing permits on allotments where the Hages previously had permits, indicating that Mr. Snow could use water sources on such land in which Hage had water rights, or at least knowing that he would use such sources; (2) applied with the Nevada State Engineer for its own stock watering rights in waters on the land despite that fact that the Government owns no cattle nearby and has never intended to obtain any, but rather for the purpose of obtaining rights for third parties other than Hage in order to interfere with Hage’s rights; and (3) issued trespass notices and demands for payment against persons who had cattle pastured with Hage, despite having been notified by these persons and Hage himself that Hage was responsible for these cattle and even issuing such demands for payment to witnesses soon after they testified in this case.
By filing for a public water reserve, the Government in this case sought specifically to transfer to others water rights belonging to the Hages. The Government also explicitly solicited and granted temporary grazing rights to parties who had no preferences under the TGA [
http://www.blm.gov/wy/st/en/field_offices/Casper/range/taylor.1.htmlTaylor Grazing Act of 1934
http://www.blm.gov/wy/st/en/field_offices/Casper/range/taylor.1.html], such as Mr. Snow, in areas where the Hages had preferences under the TGA.
It is necessary to note that under the TGA, according to _Red Canyon Sheep Co. v. Ickes (1938)_, a rancher whose cattle had previously grazed in the area based upon adjacent land, water rights on the land, etc., has a right to a grazing permit over others who apply for a permit to graze the area without having previously grazed there.

So in this instance, Hage would have priority over Snow for a grazing permit, but the BLM willfully ignored this court ruling.

And after the agency filed for a public water reserve, according to Judge Jones, the BLM “sent trespass notices to people who leased or sold cattle to the Hages, notwithstanding the Hages’ admitted and known control over that cattle, in order to pressure other parties not to do business with the Hages, and even to discourage or punish testimony in the present case.”

“For this reason, the Court has held certain government officials in contempt and referred the matter to the U.S. Attorney’s Office,” he wrote. “In summary, government officials, and perhaps also Mr. Snow, entered into a literal, intentional conspiracy to deprive the Hages not only of their permits but also of their vested water rights.”

“This behavior shocks the conscience of the Court and provides a sufficient basis for a finding of irreparable harm to support the injunction described at the end of this Order.”

So in other words, the BLM willfully attempted to destroy the Hage family’s livelihood because Hage dared to assert his existing rights to the land which his family has held since the late 19th century.

And unfortunately the BLM is attempting to do the exact same thing to Cliven Bundy.

“Has Attorney General Eric Holder prosecuted any federal officials for criminal activity and violation of the Hage family’s constitutionally protected rights? No,” William F. Jasper, senior editor of The New American, wrote on the subject. “Has Sen. Harry Reid denounced this lawlessness and criminal activity by government officials and call upon President Obama and Attorney General Holder to protect the citizens of his state from the depredations of federal officials under their command? No.”

“With attitudes such as those expressed above by Sen. Harry Reid, it is almost a certainty that the recently defused Bundy Ranch standoff will be replayed again — and in the not-too-distant future. And the outcome could be much less amicable for all concerned.”

This article was posted: Thursday, April 17, 2014 at 2:26 pm

Indeed it will, it has been happening for decades now.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2014)

One thing that is bound to be a huge mover/shaker of economics in the future is water rights. Do you know if you own the water in the pond on your property? (Well, dang! ours are dried up now, so guess that isn't an issue...)


----------



## Carriage (Apr 19, 2014)

Well Miss Marsha, hits the nail on the head I suspect.

In review of the Bundy situation, I did watch a short video clip from a previous Realtor and developer in that area and he stated that there was a "DOD contractor working with the military for control of "resources". Additionally he stated that there was MUCH underground water in that area.

As for this being a future economic mover and shaker, it has been for the last two decades to my knowledge. Various gov's and corps. ARE jockeying for position and ownership of water in the water wars to come.

If your pond is fed from a stream, river or what have you, said water belongs to the fedgov through exhaustive legislation. This has been the case for some time now through "navigable waterways" legislation years ago. You might be surprised as to what the fedgov considers "navigable". And I would point out to you that again there is no enumeration allowing the servant, ownership, administration or trusteeship of any of it.

And still they sleep.....

Bb


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2014)

I would not just rant, I'd spew and post a ton of links. I try VERY hard not to post stuff elsewhere, but some times I shake so hard with ANGER and the desire to get people to read and THINK & question, that I get carried away. I don't think I can let myself do that here. I'm not sure once started, I could stop. I literally cry and shake with hurt and anger over what is being gotten away with.

Did you all see the Bundy cattle they slaughtered & buried? It was NEVER about tortoises. Today I hear 100's of FBI are amassing in Vegas (only 80 miles from the ranch.) It remains to be seen, but it would not surprise me.

I'm a PROUD AMERICAN and SHE comes first. I sum up my feelings this way: I'm rather die on my feet than live on my knees

Crawling back under my rock before I start posting links LOL


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 21, 2014)

Have you heard about the ebola virus escaping Africa and is now in Italy and Europe is at risk. That was scary reading this morning. Evidently this virus can test negative for some time allowing spread of the virus. 85% mortality.

Now that is more scary than a nevada rancher... No it was never about the tortoises. As usual the focus is on something that has nothing to do with what is reported.. hmmmm... sounds a bit like Benghazi.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been away for a few days.... new here, so nice to meet you Carriage!

Ok, heading back a few pages to read more....


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, Robin I hear ya. I saw the pictures of the slaughtered livestock buried so shoddy that their legs were sticking out of the sand.

Guess there really were some "shovel ready jobs" being created.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 22, 2014)

Specific to the "water wars" theme briefly mentioned, the world bank has confirmed the tactic being used and further because of the loans they make to "privatize water", they also have the attendant control to make sure that this privatization is FULLY in their control by proxy of "elected" or chosen marrionettes . Again, "privatization" has been the rally cry for a subset of politico's for some time. Understanding what is meant by the chant is VERY important as it is a rally cry to strengthen the worlds middle tier management class. Does the class remember whom this despicable, greedy and bloodthirsty level of management is?

As we are not allowed to post short articles, you can see it at Investment watch, April 18th and titled "World bank wants water privatized, despite risks". While no amount of evidence will penetrate the hardcore mindset, I am hopeful that those who are seeking will see for themselves.Otherwise, preaching to the choir, other than to support the illumined just plain takes to much time.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 22, 2014)

Crack down on food at schools? WHO is determining what is 'healthy'?!! You mean that our food that contains chemicals, toxic products, hormones, is GMO, full of dyes, artificial flavors and other ingredients, etc... is ok??!! Where do they draw the line? The powers that be thinks all that is ok, so where do you draw the line? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, Carriage you are preaching to the choir. Maybe others would like to pick up the torch and carry it but realizing we are all living in a Nanny State is surely a scary thing. Especially when you are getting real news instead boot licker lame stream media. I listen to American Family Radio on my drive to and from work and sometimes the truth gets me so livid I have to switch to either uplifting music or just turn off the radio so I can relax and do my work and chores. Like you, I am working hard just to stay caught up with everyday routine and then some. I think today is a good day to be in the choir.

music..._Thank you Lord for saving my soul. Thank you Lord for making me whole. Thank you Lord for giving to me Thy great salvation so rich and free._


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2014)

You know maybe there is a problem with the feds grabbing land and maybe not. I read that they are trying in Texas but geez is there going to be any open land left that isn't developed? I know in Vermont the state owns a lot of land and if it didn't it would be full of houses.

Anyway, the water rights issue is way more troubling to me as it can have a devastating effect on farmers. The implications of it are huge. But then again all the farm land is disappearing anyway. That's my big pet peeve - the development of useful, productive farm land and being okay with our food coming from abroad. You wouldn't imagine how many gorgeous hay fields, pasture lands, farm lands you drive through here that are now just housing developments.

Thanks for letting me rant about that.

As to Ebola, I was just watching the old movie "Outbreak" last week and it's not a pleasant thought at all to consider anyone dying in that way.

And why was there not much talk about all the doctors who were murdered on Wednesday?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 25, 2014)

We live in the middle of thousands of McMansions. Folks living in them speed down our farm road like maniacs and tailgate us and are rude. Farm land is disappearing by the minute. It is very disturbing. I used to look out across my farm and see more farms. Now I just see houses.

Oh, and for those folks that think that because you have a farm it is ok to trespass? They ride their 4 wheelers and snowmobiles and tear up stuff. I had 4 wheelers speeding around and they actually carried bypass loppers with them so they could cut more trail and got indignant when I told them we do not allow 4 wheeling on our property around the streams because we allow that area to be claimed as natural habitat for protection of the stream. I don't want to get myself all whooped up this am, so I will stop there about rude city folk that want to live in the country but not really.

As to the stuff that is not being reported... that is amazing.

Why is it not a huge news concern that 3 nuclear reactors melted down in Japan and did not just melt down, they melted through and radiation is all over Japan. So far I just don't see this being reported in "main stream" media.

Oh, and how about the edited "create a news story" that has labeled Bundy as a racist. Gotta try to whip up that racist card, but it was created and edited until it did not resemble the real news story in an attempt to stop folks from backing and supporting his cause. Yes, he does have colorful language and is not "politically correct" but my old grandmother also used colorful language too. She would have called me fat and short, not "vertically challenged" and "horizontally challenged "LOL

http://www.infowars.com/unedited-video-shows-bundy-making-pro-black-pro-mexican-comments/

This is just one example of media slanting the news and what the real comments are.. There are so many I have lost count.

How about all the bankers killing themselves, or about soldiers doing the same? I would think this would be main stream concern.

I didn't read the article about the doctors so I will go in search of this since I missed it.

We are being lied to and cheated and manipulated. Its bigger that anyone could ever imagine. Gotta run, big brother is watching. Hope he doesn't turn on my computer camera and see my sad and frowning face...


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep venting, I love reading your thoughts. The reason we don't hear so much about soldiers killing themselves, unless they kill someone else first as what happened in my area, it shows they are deployed in war zones far too long. They come home for a week or two then shipped out to another country in that area. They are burned out and doing the only thing they can to stop their pain. Of course, our gov't and president don't want people to get upset and protest to stop these needless wars. Now he wants us in a conflict with Russia. His term can't end fast enough for me. Surprise, surprise, he's travelling again! Japan first then other countries. His bed isn't being used by him!

Our gov. in NY is setting himself up to run for president, don't believe anything that comes out of his mouth. He has crippled our schools to cut taxes among other things. His approval rating was high but keeps going lower and lower. We are seeing though him and his lies.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 25, 2014)

You know maybe there is a problem with the feds grabbing land and maybe not. I read that they are trying in Texas but geez is there going to be any open land left that isn't developed? I know in Vermont the state owns a lot of land and if it didn't it would be full of houses.

Mountain, There is a definite problem with the feds grabbing or controlling land. We have already laid out the Constitutional reasons why. It is carved in stone. A forest or rangeland is clearly outside of the very few reasons the fed may squat on a States land.

Now on the other hand the State DOES own the land and any conservation that is to go on on these lands is up to the States (meaning) the people that State to decide. A person,who is not a Sovereign citizen of that State has NO say in the matter. I am all ion favor of the State setting aside forests IF, yes IF, her citizens vote in that direction.

What may give many trouble is the reverse nature of things. Folk have always been taught the the fed is supreme over all and that the individual is beneath the popular mass. These things are simply not true according to an objective read of the controlling and foundational documents. THESE must be consumed in order to understand these concepts.

It is the tiny and created fedgov who was to be the weakest of govs. County the strongest and because it is closest to the Sovereign (you). And an individuals creator given rights is held supreme OVER the mass and craven desires dujur of the masses.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 25, 2014)

Well Mom,

It does look like you are paying attention and not getting wrapped up in the pejorative media. I too have found the fake left and right silence of Fukashima VERY revealing. I stated on day three that the whole freaking world should be there fixing it. I too note that the "evil communist" Russia handled Chernobyl faster and better than our "ally" Japan. As a matter of fact when I hear the foxtrotters talk about allies any more I kneejerk, put them in the category of bad guy.(ala, knowing a man by his enemies.)

This tiny little nation has been given free rein to poison the entire world as BP was allowed to poison the gulf part of our world.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 25, 2014)

One more point Mom,

Ifn yer sheriff had been doing his job protecting you AND your property, there would be few incidence of folk cutting your wire or trespassing. It is his job as your counties TOP law enforcement official to enforce the law. You hire them to do a job that they really haven't a clue as to how to do. ( If yer boy needs it I can make a copy of his TRUE manual and send it to him) While more are coming to their senses and duty everyday, there are too many more that need to or be removed from office for dereliction of duty.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Carriage, yes States rights should come first and why I'm leaving Vermont and moving somewhere where the property taxes aren't out of control. Still makes me so sad to see land disappear though. Just heartbreaking as I remember when our country was rural but I'm as old as a dinosaur now.

Here we have city folk moving to the country buying an acre or less next to a farm and then complaining about the smells and the noise from cows, pigs, whatever and then next thing you know farm has disappeared. As to trespassing, I can only imagine what a problem it is. Very lucky not to have had that but I know people who have posted their land and had retaliation.

I knew nothing about the meltdown in Japan and I try to stay on top of the news. Wow!

And another election cycle is starting and look at the group we have to chose from so far. Another big sigh.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone ever heard Merle's song "Rainbow Stew"? Sorry, total squirrel moment, but the lyrics make me think...

Anyways, is it too late? Will we always feel like no matter what our voices aren't heard? Will we always ask ourselves just WHO determines what we are told/how we are told the so called "stories"? I have a hard time picking the truth out of the mass of junk... I'm relatively young, I have young daughters at home. How am I supposed to direct them? How do you let them keep their innocence, yet educate them on the lies that are rampant in the real world? Ok, that's another topic...

As for the country being eaten up, I hear ya. Just like MountainWoman said, people around here are also moving from town to get away from the noise and clutter, and to establish some privacy. But they build their fancy new houses a quarter mile from a feedlot or a hog site and then write numerous letters about the smell? Welp, you wanted country... it doesn't get more country that poo. At least you have your privacy! (snort). I feel for you Shorthorsemom with your trespassers...


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, no PoniesRule - not in Nebraska too!!! I always thought that was one of the few states that still had lots of wide open spaces. I wish I had the answers to your questions but I don't. I'd be thinking the same things if I still had children at home.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 25, 2014)

Here you go folks... more reading than this, but I will attach here an educational tidbit about Fukushima Japan.

http://www.infowars.com/fukushima-didnt-just-suffer-3-meltdowns-it-also-suffered-melt-throughs-and-melt-outs/

Enough to scare the daylights out of you. The whole world should be and should have been involved with this cleanup. This radiation is making its way to our west coast and it is not big news that there are radiation levels in the west coast beaches? Where are the pictures of folks showing signs of radiation sickness in Japan.. I cannot believe that this has been kept so quiet. I have been reading about this since the accident. Kind of like Benghazi... Selective coverage and what is covered is censored and edited and removed to wash it pretty and clean and make it more palatable. The brainwashing crime in this country is staggering.

Its kind of like that movie.. "invasion of the body snatchers" where you are afraid to trust anybody but yourself.

Nobody should be afraid to say out loud "the emperor has no clothes!"


----------



## Carriage (Apr 25, 2014)

Curious, I log out every time yet always find myself logged in when I return......

To the question, is it too late?............ Yes it is. The lack of polite engagement here and well,... everywhere is the tell that it is too late.

The abject refusal to be bound by one document indicates that it is too late. The lack of a Godly and moral people standing upon spiritual and physical truth, to the death if needs be, indicates that it is too late. Now none of this is to take away from God's miraculous touch and ability, but that is what it would take, his miracle on a bunch of yahoo's that are bound and determined to dismiss him in every way. The actors line pops up "So what's my motivation in this scene?" Indeed, what would God's motivation be to "save" a country that clearly wants nothing to do with him. He will help Babylon?

As to the Fukashima thing. Neither the rabid left or right has touched this story much as if in collusion. Rather than speak of it as the planet killer it can and in many ways HAS become. They are both silent. Still ticking back and forth about "global warming", but this devastation, not a freaking word as to severity and consequence. You would think that the "left" woulda picked up this ball and run with it for mankind and the planets sake, yet..................no. And the rabid right is too wrapped up in both corporate greed gained through nuclear power to bring it up. They HATE when they gotta take a company like BP to the woodshed but also are as gentle with them as possible. Ya gotta be careful how you punish the boss even if it is only for the camera's and public consumption. Do you really think that BP told the truth at any point? Do you really think that they cleaned up the mess? Do you really think that the ENORMOUS amount of core exit used to sink the oil from view will not have devastating effects on the immediate and extant environment for a very long time?

In like manner both side behave as though it were an nonevent and that radiation is guud fer ya. A genocide is occurring and the Japanese people (not to mention the world) does not seem too put-out by it. I might suggest that the Japanese people stop producing coupes in favor of producing coup's. It is this Mom, that proves it is too late.

Another devastating effects story yer not being told about is the TPP (Trans Pacific Partnership) The control consolidation this "treaty" represents is truly stunning. Even if it was ONLY about "free trade" and mostly it ain't, it would still be as wrong as all the other free, no that should be costly trade agreements of the past.

No of more importance, is to keep the sheep abreast of all the newest boogie men enemies (because they hate our freedom of course) and programing them to go to war with these mythical monsters where only innocence dies, never the monsters. To slay monsters (figuratively of course) we needn't travel far. They have existed in our midst, all along. The redcoats never did leave you know.......

Many times, it's the man in the mirror.

thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 26, 2014)

You know, my paternal grandparents were not so politically correct in the language they used when talking to or referring to their black neighbors living outside town on farms just as they did. They both used the "N-word. It was just the times. Let me tell you, it used to make me cringe. It did not seem to bother the black people that knew them well. My grandparents lived to be 95 and 100. I remember my grand dad talking about going to help "N" Joe plant something. They were no picnic to visit with. It was definitely early to bed and early to rise there. They farmed and ranched so if you were sent to visit you either worked in the garden, the orchard, or with the livestock or you stayed out of their way and kept yourself entertained while they worked like slaves themselves. Unless it was church time, then they were headed to church. I used to think they missed the boat. I used to think when they sent a $5 gift for your graduation or wedding that they had to be the cheesiest people in the world. But guess what? They had it figured out. Man was meant to work. Laziness was sinful. Spoil the rod spare the child. They had it figured out. My grandma was ignorant in her own way when she would say "look at them little N's playing, I wish that I had that much energy." But the black people around her knew that beyond what sounded like a gruff speaking woman there was a good woman that just loved to see people enjoying life in a harmonious way. That was evident in the number of black people that showed up at my grandparents funerals. On the other hand I remember my other grandmother ( maternal grandmother) saying "nigrah" several times thinking she was speaking in correct terms but that the "meat" of what she was saying was very racist. I like to believe that every one of us will be judged by our fruits. In reality, my paternal grandparents were just simple people that knew nothing about offensive words, be it nouns or adjectives. My country grandma (paternal) also used terms like "ole lady Jones, widow woman Smith, big nosed Sally, gimp leg Pete", and so on. She could be painted as a bad person, but no doubt today she has a home in glory land. So when one of Bundy's black bodyguards says he would take a bullet for him, that he loves him like he would a grand dad, that he is a good man with good character, I get it. IMHO race baiting is offensive, as is racism. We have professional race baiters in the media, as politicians, and other places where even though they have an education unlike some of the hardworking simple old people. Yet it is these "professionals" that seem to be foolish.


----------



## Carriage (Apr 26, 2014)

So well said Miss Vickie.

They did figure it out and put first things first. A contemplative verse for the morning has me revisiting and answer given yesterday as to "is it too late"? That verse is "2 Chron. 7: 14, IF my people will HUMBLE themselves and pray and TURN from their wicked ways, THEN I will hear from heaven and FORGIVE their sin and will HEAL their land. I wonder if God is always ready to perform the "then", if we would but perform the "if" part?............. Here is the Biblical reason that "separation between church and State" is a the most foolish of notions. If God be on the throne of mans heart there can be no separation and everything emanating from the man will be in accordance to Gods will for that man. Mans job as revealed by scripture is the IF. God takes care of the THEN. Man must focus on their assignment first. Being a nuts and bolts kinda guy, I love when simple step by step instruction is provided. As the whole joint is gonna burn someday perhaps the more important question is, "Is it too late for me?" the answer is simple. If you are reading this, no. Now it's time for the IF, while there still is time....

I too listened to the unedited version of Mr. Bundy's "racist screed" and discovered for myself,.............. there didn't seem to be a racist bone in his body near as I could tell. He spoke the way that was common and without racism as I was growing up but without the p.c. garbage of today. Had a local talk feller that just accepted the marching orders to declare Mr.Bundy "racist". A number of callers objected to the media talking point and to his credit he reviewed the actual words vs. the creatively edited version used to loose the howler monkey media upon the public and denigrate a very good man.

He also arrived at the logical, evidence based conclusion and dropped the programmed talking point. He is still a piece of work in many ways but I applaud this corrective action on his part.

Isn't it curious that both "left and right" media are using the same talking points and refusing to talk about the same things. Yet both would have you believe that there is a world of difference between the two camps. This is a facade of difference that when examined in depth, doesn't really exist when the end game of both "positions" is forecast. In other words both opposition parties arrive at the same destination eventually. Yet this "Division" is the tool used to keep folk apart and from uniting against the entity that controls and runs both sides. It is this tool that is played to in myriad ways and done so for survival. For if this tool becomes known to both sides and unity becomes the rule of the day and there becomes only one side............ the slave master is outa bidness. as revealed by Hopper in the movie Bug's Life, "Those ants outnumber us 10 to 1 and if they ever figure that out, our way of life is OVER!"

As we see with the aforementioned talk show boy, at least some humility is required to admit, "I've been duped and played by murderous thieves". It is even harder when you have built your entire life on all of these falsehoods. In order to pick up your cross, you must first empty your hands for it takes not just your hands, but everything you are, to follow. So much better than the fake and very transient joy of the now. I have gotten ready, I have gotten set, and I look forward to GO, in his perfect timing. There is another little secret and side benefit of being sold out and ready, a complete lack of fear. Fear is also the tool used by the enemy and one can see it a foot thick on every surface including most Bibles. A little dusting and the acceptance of perfect love has us casting out all fear. And bullies just hate it when they can't incite fear. Actually it makes them fearful of not just their way of life but immediate survival..... Now, I ask you, which sounds like more fun?

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## bevann (Apr 26, 2014)

vicki gee I understand what you are saying about your ancestors.I am almost 75 and when I was growing up I was taught to be respectful of older folks no matter what the color or race.We had people who were my father's car and farm machinery customers who were dark and then called "colored folks".That's how they referred to them selves and others who were not white.Then the term changed to Negroes and then to African American.As a child I was taught to be polite and respectful to everyone no matter what color.I live in a small town with lots of Hispanic people and many African Americans.We have had people of many races help us here on the farm and find it interesting how racist the Hispanic and African Americans are towards each other.I see it constantly in my little town and have heard the comments from them when they are here working.I find it sad that people who are so discriminated against because of color and /or race would be so intolerant of a group different from themselves. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all accept the person on their own merits and not get color or race in the mix? I do get HIGHLY annoyed when someone with REALLY bad offensive behavior is called out and the "race card" is thrown back at someone.It is not about race.It is about your STUPID,DUMB butt BEHAVIOR.Race or Color has nothing to do with it.It is so sad that there is so little respect for others and so much intolerance towards others.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds like business is slow...


----------



## Marty (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I have a question?

Is this the only place to have a hot topic or do you start another thread?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 28, 2014)

You can't change the past, but learn from it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 28, 2014)

I think this is the place for all hot topics


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 28, 2014)

_Marty, what's on your mind? _


----------



## REO (May 1, 2014)

Bring it on Marty!


----------



## Marty (May 2, 2014)

Oh ok. Let me think about it. Just wanted to know where to post. Thanks.


----------



## Marty (May 2, 2014)

Ok here goes my hot topic and I promise you its not going to be a popular subject. Everyone that knows me knows I have been an animal activist since I was 21 years old. I have always walked the walk. Back then the dog pounds were overloaded, horses were being abused and today, nothing has changed. The over population is insane.

I think the government should take over this mess and do something about all of it once and for all. First I think there should be the laws to protect animals should be all across the board for every state and every county that is the same. The reason I say this is because way too many times, laws vary from place to place and then people call about an animal that needs help and it falls on deaf ears. The sheriff's dept or SPCA, whoever it is, doesn't do a darn thing. If the laws were put all across the board, there would be no excuse for any law enforcement NOT to know the law and therefore be forced into enforcing it.

I also think any breeding of any and all animals should be outlawed for 5 years. Maybe more. That would help stop providing the market for puppy mills and mini mills to succeed. No supply and no demand.

I think there should be mandatory spay and neutering and gelding practices enforced and only allow a certain amount of breeding stock left intact at each residence.

Next I think there should be a significant license fee, an IQ TEST, full property on site inspection of anyone who wants to train or breed any animal. That not only includes, horses, dogs, cats, but would include birds etc. and any other living species. Then a separate test given in regards to that same species to make sure the person is knowledgeable and has the ways and means of providing. . I think the on site inspections should be with NO advance warning. And if anyone wants to breed any animal they have to post a significant license fee and be limited to only a certain amount of animals born to each owner.

And to those that continue to breed in leaps and bounds, shame on you.

Let the games begin. Come and get me. I can stand the heat.


----------



## poniesrule (May 2, 2014)

Ok... not sure how to get the "quote" to work... so I'll try my best to address your post. (No heat, so take off the flame suit!)

1)Over-population DON'T GET ME STARTED!!!!! In our town, every idiot has a dog or 6. They get the cute little puppy, then it turns into a dog, then it ends up chained in the yard if it's a large breed, free game to the free-range dudes and BAM puppies. Not that they get good care or anything. If they're small, they aren't usually chained up, oh no, they're allowed to run free. They're little, so can't be much of a nuisance, right? Just watched 4 females get bred yesterday as I was walking down the street. If you are going to get a pet, take care of it! Yes, baby animals are cute... but as with everything else in life, they grow up!The city requires dogs & cats to be licensed... why not enforce that (speaking of, I need to renew mine, not that they'll notice) and in that require a vet certificate stating the reason said animal is not "fixed" if they are still intact. If it's too young, issue a temporary license & require them to come back. Hellooooo small town USA, that's an easy way to help with the numbers roaming our streets. Seriously, I can't stress enough how much this letting your dog run free thing ticks me off.

2) Absolutely there should be laws across the board. I never understood why it was ok in one state, but not another for certain things. I mean I understand that there are certain items that can't be across the board, but come on, animal cruelty? Really?! As for the sheriff's dept? Pfffftttt.... may as well just call the neighbor around here as the police do nothing. My horses were attacked by a dog recently, do you think there's anyone to call?? I call the city cops "you're outside city limits, call the county." It happened 100-150 yards from city limits. The dog lives in the city. Grrrrr.... Call county, took 45 minutes for the officer to get there. We have no animal control. There is absolutely nothing done about the so called laws we have, no enforcement anyways.

3) Amount of breeding stock allowed: Don't some large horse breeds (Friesians maybe, not sure the point of the Kuering thing??) require breeding stock to be evaluated? Why not enforce that for all registered animals? If you really want to breed to a standard, shouldn't you make sure that your animals meet that standard before breeding them? Understandably, there will always be something less than perfect, like not thick enough tail, wrong type of head, but overall quality should be at or above a certain standard. Make the age for evaluation 3(just an example) and any animal born to parent(s) under that age aren't registerable. Doesn't fix the random free-range crossbreeding, but aids to keep the purebred animals true to the standards that each individual breed registry sets. I paid a LOT of money for my male Miniature American Shepherd... a LOT... we intended to show and possibly breed, then we ended up expecting ourselves and made the smart decision to neuter. One of the hardest decisions of my life, but I wasn't going to risk having the neighbor's dog get bred and not cared for. Wasn't going to be on me. And looking back, it was the right decision. We still show, just don't campaign hard. I don't have time, he's happy as a family pet.

4) I would love to be a breeder... would LOVE to. But guess what, I am lacking several things 1) proper facilities to take care of the "what if/special needs" situations that can arise 2) the belief that a market truly exists for what I would produce, I don't want to breed pasture ornaments 3) the knowledge, granted we learn our entire lives, but still 4) the time.... time to train, campaign, and all around help better the breed. At least I acknowledge these things among others. I think it's a great idea to have every breeder of everything inspected prior to approving them as a "Breeder of ___"

However, for debate's sake, I ask you this: We set all of these rules & requirements about breeding animals. What about the human children out there...? Do we need to set rules & regulations before you can have children of your own? I think we all can agree that there are CERTAIN situations that no child should be in... but on the other hand, isn't it a free country?? Can't we do what we want??

OK, hopefully nobody read that last statement with menace, just trying to stir things up. I love me some debate....


----------



## lucky seven (May 2, 2014)

I agree with you both, something does need to be done but I don't think the fed. gov is the way to go. For one, they can't decide on anything and every law gets watered down if it gets passed at all. Our state gov. need to step up to the plate and put in stiff penalties for any abuse in place and then enforce them! As for stopping breeding, that will never happen, the Amish are breeders but don't feel they need to obey English laws, then you have those that breed for profit. I see puppies listed for over $1000. in an area with high unemployment and a lot of people on public assistance. No matter

what the animal there will be those who want that cute little thing to keep or sell for profit. Then life changes and that cute little animal has grown up and gets sold.

One of my neighbors had 2 horses, numerous goats and chickens. During the summer she shot her ghine (spelling) hens because a neighbor complained. Her rifle was taken away because she shot them in front of children. We had a hard winter and in Jan I saw a backhoe in her yard trying to dig a hole. Work didn't get done. As the show thawed, I saw a brown figure lying on the ground, I was afraid it was a horse. A few weeks ago the backhoe was back and that lump was buried. I have found out that one of her horses and the goats and chickens all FROZE to death! All that has been done to her is her landlord has given her a month to get out. She still has one horse and a bunch of dogs that bark constantly.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 3, 2014)

In my opinion any time the government gets involved everything gets regulated to death and honest folks get punished. Our government can't even govern themselves.

I agree something needs to be done, but don't necessarily think the government regulating it to death is the way to go.

I would not support the stop of breeding of any animal for 5 years. That would ruin every dairy farmer in the USA. I assume you are talking about non food animals but had to chime that in just in case. The breeding of animals for food is a good thing (if you are a meat eater or milk drinker that is).

As far as breeders go... well... don't flame me... but I think there are plenty of so called excellent breeders that have problems with their breeding so who will be the judge as to who has the best and who has the worst. Based on what... conformation.. temperament... perfect straight legs??

10 years ago I wanted a puppy, I went to the best breeder I could find and purchased a $2000 Doberman puppy that I wanted for obedience showing. This puppy was the only dog in 40 years of owning dogs that I could not live with and after a year of heck I returned him to the breeder for a total loss of money. It was the only Doberman I did not get from a rescue.. I thought if I had done 15 years of rescue I deserved a puppy...

Found out when I returned him to the breeder that the whole litter had temperament problems that started when they were 6 months old following their puppy shots. Probably some genetic link.. pups were ADD and would run into walls and fences and people to self stimulate. I am sure that this breeders dogs evaluated by somebody would have tested high on the "food chain" of somebody's idea of a worthy breeder.

One of the best pups I have ever had is a puppy I purchased last year from a local amish family. My vet got on her soapbox about B rated back yard breeding by the amish and I wouldn't trade this pup for any dog out there. This amish family does a decent job on their "back yard pet quality pups" and I would recommend them to anybody. Pups are handled, social, have decent temperaments, have their shots and worming. They are not in cages or chicken wire, but are raised in really cool straw corrals that are made in their barn. They create a straw hut so the puppies leave their nest to eliminate. I was able to housebreak my pup in 2 days. The bowls were clean, the pups saw a vet for shots and health exam and worming if needed. They do not breed every heat and when the vet recommended that one dog not be bred, they didn't . I have other amish friends who raise decent puppies and do a good job. There are crappy English breeders too... Not all amish need to be taken to the woodshed for breeding dogs. They are educating themselves and have made huge changes.

My Chinese crested breeder once brought me some pups to look at... she wanted me to take the show quality excellent puppy that she was bragging was the dog of my dreams and I had to take her. I didn't like the pups temperament regardless of how "pretty and perfect" she looked... so... I instead picked one of her "junk puppies" and she gave me a ton of crap and wouldn't give me papers on that pup. She did however take my money. That "junk puppy" was my best obedience dog and with my ILP and my own name for credit for showing and not hers. I wouldn't trade that "junk puppy" for anything.

I guess my point is that there are plenty of so called perfect breeders that would pass the "test" for breeding and still put out animals that would be difficult for anyone to own or live with. So for me, most of my best animals have been somebody's cast off reject "junk puppy", so for me saying "I have the perfect dog or horse and it is the most perfect example of the breed that there is just doesn't work for me. Now that you can easily show mixed breeds in obedience is a great step to encourage folks to choose dogs from shelters.

I am rambling here.

Let me try to be constructive..

I would like to see excellent obedience training programs for shelter and rescue dogs so that folks would want to adopt these already trained dogs. Housing them in cages until they are loony is not the cure.. Just look at the folks that stand in line for already trained dogs for guiding eyes and therapy dogs that are cut from the program. Trained dogs are more appealing. Make the spays and neuters readily available, and affordable and give somebody a tax incentive for not breeding rather than punishing them for breeding what somebody thinks is what they should not be breeding. Well that's a mouthful. LOL, hope it makes sense..

best wishes... Not frying you Marty... Just adding some commentary I love your views... Just hoping to add some additional opinion. After all, if we all agree on everything , we wouldn't need this part of the back porch. cheers.

I wish I had time to make this prettier to read.... it is what it is...






Yes there are wayyyyy too many animals.
Folks that gagged at the idea of horse slaughter in the USA created a much bigger problem than anyone ever expected.. Not that I like the idea either, but we need ideas of what to do with them... Also, that hormone that is created for women from the urine of pregnant mares? How many foals that created.

OK.. quitting now... May delete all of this later if I have offended anyone... never my intent to offend anyone.


----------



## poniesrule (May 3, 2014)

Quick note... I don't think anyone here should be offended by any of the posts. Like the title says, if you can't take the heat.... I believe this is a place for constructive debate. Ok, all I have time for now. Carry on. I like this topic Marty. I have more input but will have to wait until later......


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for that note ponies rule.

If I went to the the island of misfit toys I would choose the train with square wheels. I am a bit of an odd duck, but I wouldn't hurt somebody's feelings for the world.

Not knocking the other poster about the amish comment either... There are some that just tick me off because they treat dogs like livestock, I just wanted to point out that I know some breeders that do a decent job and are trying hard.

My amish friends do not dump or destroy puppies that do not sell. They reduce the price or place them for free or keep them, but they do not dump them at shelters.

I crack up at myself... I post and then re read and re read and then start commenting so folks don't think I was taking pot shots at their post. I enjoy a good debate, I do not enjoy making anybody feel bad.

Love this forum...

have a great day.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 3, 2014)

Man... just read the news story about the veterinarian in Texas that had recommended euthanasia for peoples dogs and then did not put the dog down but used the dog for transfusions and kept the dog living in a cage. Now that just ticks me off. First off, if the dog survived all that time.. It did not need to be euthanized... second.. the horror of knowing your dog you mourned and paid for being put to sleep actually was living and not cared for in a decent loving environment but instead was being used for transfusions.... nightmare.

Painful to even think about it. Sometimes the only person you can trust is yourself. This dog was huge. Understandable why the owner would opt for the euthanasia and cremation rather than burial. Dog was at the clinic for treatment and vet told owner dog had no hope and the only option was to put the dog to sleep.

lying stupid old fart. The main dog featured was not the only dog that he kept rather than euthanize.

PS... I understand many vets have a blood donor dog... not criticizing that practice... but the practice of using someone's pet and charging them to put the dog down and not doing the deed... that is criminal.


----------



## vickie gee (May 3, 2014)

Interesting reading. I hope Carriage comes in and explains why federal laws would never work. I don't have time to elaborate and could never do it so eloquently as he can.

Animal population control and people population control are both control. You gotta be careful about the who is controlling and the how. Margaret Sanger comes to mind. First you gotta discover who she is if you don't know already. Some might think she is wonderful. In my opinion she is in the same handbasket headed to the same destination as Kermit and I don't mean frog.


----------



## lucky seven (May 3, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> Thanks for that note ponies rule.
> 
> If I went to the the island of misfit toys I would choose the train with square wheels. I am a bit of an odd duck, but I wouldn't hurt somebody's feelings for the world.
> 
> ...





shorthorsemom said:


> Thanks for that note ponies rule.
> 
> If I went to the the island of misfit toys I would choose the train with square wheels. I am a bit of an odd duck, but I wouldn't hurt somebody's feelings for the world.
> 
> ...


I re-read my rant and want to humbly apologize about my knocking of the Amish, I have nothing but respect for them and their values. Our shelters are so overcrowded that I wish the breeders would stop for a few years but if they make a living doing this, then it will never happen. The same for horse breeders.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 3, 2014)

I didn't want you to think I was knocking you about your comment... just wanted to let folks out there know there are some that are trying to do a better job. Sorry Lucky 7, I have you doing what I always do, re reading and editing. Kindred spirits. cheers.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 3, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> Man... just read the news story about the veterinarian in Texas that had recommended euthanasia for peoples dogs and then did not put the dog down but used the dog for transfusions and kept the dog living in a cage. Now that just ticks me off. First off, if the dog survived all that time.. It did not need to be euthanized... second.. the horror of knowing your dog you mourned and paid for being put to sleep actually was living and not cared for in a decent loving environment but instead was being used for transfusions.... nightmare.
> 
> Painful to even think about it. Sometimes the only person you can trust is yourself. This dog was huge. Understandable why the owner would opt for the euthanasia and cremation rather than burial. Dog was at the clinic for treatment and vet told owner dog had no hope and the only option was to put the dog to sleep.
> 
> ...


This seems to be an excellent argument for staying with your pet while they pass. As painful as that may be, I just can not walk away and leave them with strangers (virtual strangers at least since they know the vet and staff) I want them to know right to the end that they belong, I will not leave them alone until it is done. I have in the past left a dog and then felt so bad imagining them being alone while they died that I can't/won't do it again as long as I am physically able to be with them.


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> This seems to be an excellent argument for staying with your pet while they pass. As painful as that may be, I just can not walk away and leave them with strangers (virtual strangers at least since they know the vet and staff) I want them to know right to the end that they belong, I will not leave them alone until it is done. I have in the past left a dog and then felt so bad imagining them being alone while they died that I can't/won't do it again as long as I am physically able to be with them.


The semi-retired vet that lives up the road from me, won't let people just drop pets off for euthanasia; I guess you might say its a requirement that you be there when she helps them cross over. She feels owners should be involved in all aspects of pet care.


----------



## lucky seven (May 4, 2014)

*I try to stay with my pets when they pass. That way they will feel loved and not frightened as they cross over. I won't use a vet that won't let me as one had me signing wavers while they were taking care of my cat. I don't know what they did to her but I heard her cries of pain, that did it for me, now I'm in the room for the whole process.*


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 5, 2014)

My last post on this thread I told you all that I had heard on the news about over 100 Nigerian school girls being kidnapped. Well this afternoon I heard it was actually over 300 and 50 some have escaped. They were kidnapped from their school by militants/terriosts and now the kidnappers are threatening to sell these children to the highest bidders to be used as child brides. How awful is this, Kerry is in Africa now and has offered Americas help to the Nigerian government, needless to say the parents of these children are asking for their safe return.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! Really, no one has anything to say on this subject? Some of these school girls are only 9 years old, kidnapped from their boarding school as they were in bed. They are being sold as sex slaves, child brides, all because they wanted an education to improve themselves and to be productive members of their society.I do realize that this is world news, not local, but it is important to fight against terriosts in all of the world. Is anyone else concerned with this matter?


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 6, 2014)

riverrose I had not heard that story. I will search to find out more.. very sad indeed.


----------



## lucky seven (May 6, 2014)

_Not much press, I read about it on the computer MSN, so sad,_


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2014)

This story is reported by every station here and I've been seeing regular updates but I really don't know what to say. I see the video of the rebel leader who kidnapped them and listen to him and wonder how such a small minded #%& can still exist in today's world. I despair that mankind will ever rise above those who will hurt anyone to be sure they feel they have power. Women and children are always the easiest victims for these bullies.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 6, 2014)

For those of you who read and liked this post and didn't point out that I posted it in the wrong place... thank you, you are very sweet. I moved it over to the mothers day tribute place instead. I added a photo of Molly over there as apologies for posting in the wrong place. Love you guys. you are sweet to an old nerd like me. thanks

I have no idea what we are doing. Last year we did nothing and I ended up buying myself a puppy. haha. I took my amish friends home and one says.. "remember when you said you would love to have a puppy like my mother dog?"... "I have a puppy that is like that mother would you like to hold her?"..

Hmmmmmm..around here mothers day is pretty much like every other day.. or Mothers day is every day all year...

So instead of flowers, candy, or eating out.. I found my own mothers day present...,

When I took a cell phone photo of the puppy and texted my husband that I bringing home my mothers day present. HAHA. He thought I was kidding. That was the best mothers day present ever. (except for my children that is)

Her name is Molly and she is an extra special mothers day gift that keeps on giving... LOL.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 7, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> Wow! Really, no one has anything to say on this subject? Some of these school girls are only 9 years old, kidnapped from their boarding school as they were in bed. They are being sold as sex slaves, child brides, all because they wanted an education to improve themselves and to be productive members of their society.I do realize that this is world news, not local, but it is important to fight against terriosts in all of the world. Is anyone else concerned with this matter?


Finally starting to see more of this story on main stream media... About time.

Now if this was a story about a kid eating a grilled cheese sandwich into the shape of a gun and getting expelled for it, it would have been more heavily covered. Sorry I just cant help myself. The stuff that makes main stream media news and the important stuff that is not reported enough just makes me cringe... enough said.

PS. actually the kids getting expelled for making their nasty lunches into imaginary objects and getting in trouble for it just ticks me off.

I see a lot of PR on "Don't blame the first lady for the bad lunches" lately on the news..

I did like the comment the one person said... We used to have lunches the kids would eat.. now we just have "healthy trashcans"


----------



## lucky seven (May 7, 2014)

Too bad everyone in the media think that we have short attention spans and only care about what is in our backyard.


----------



## HGFarm (May 9, 2014)

Marty, to do all that regardling the policing of who is breeding animals and what is allowed... isn't that just another step towards dictatorship and an utter police state? We are already heading that way and so many of the 'sheeple' just dont want to wake up and see it. I dont want the govt running my life. What is the point of living if I cannot do what is my passion and what I love to do?


----------



## Minimor (May 10, 2014)

I don't think that government regulation is the answer for reducing the breeding of animals..as someone else said, it seems that once the government gets its finger stuck into the pie, the pie ends up a mess on the floor and no one benefits from it.

As for breed inspections--it seems to work great for those European breeds that require inspections in order to have the horse used for breeding of registered stock. At this point in time I don't see it working for the small equine. I don't see it working for many of the American breeds. I'm not sure I can even explain WHY I think it is unlikely to work out well here...inspections work only as well as the inspectors that do those inspections, and who would we have as inspectors...some of our judges? Some breeders? Some government official? A veterinarian? I once knew a veterinarian who was a race horse (TB) breeder. I suspect that if he were an inspector for some breed other than his own--Morgans for instance--he would have failed a lot of them simply because they didn't look like TB race horses. The two breeds are built quite different, because they are bred to be used for different disciplines--so you cannot judge one on the basis of another. Judges....well, there are a few judges (and this isn't breed specific) who--going by what horses they chose when judging a show--I would not count on to select the ideal conformation for the particular breed. I don't think I am getting my point explained very well--so lets just say I fear that an inspection requirement would not work for us, at least not in the early stages. I think it would be a HUGE issue--in time the problems might get worked out, but early on I think there would be many hard feelings and some huge battles. And of course that would be inspection for breed registration only. There would still be all the breeders of grade horses--and with an inspection system in place there would likely be a lot more grade horses being bred, and fewer registered ones. I don't think that would solve anything.

The Nigerian school girls being kidnapped--that is a truly horrible thing. I wish that they could all be returned, unharmed, to their families. The terrorists who took them should be shot. What can be done about getting them returned to their homes? I don't know. The world in general is such a mess now, there are so many situations that need to be resolved. All of them are just plain scary...


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 10, 2014)

Agreed Minimor. I don't want animal breeding regulated and controlled by government. Anything controlled by government eventually turns into poo poo. The lying and cheating and cover ups. Just look at the politics of showing and the Olympics and everything that has somebody overseeing it.. the bias and lying makes you crazy. Our country is a mess and if left to the people we could fix it... leave things to the "liars in chief" and we are going into irreversible toilet spin.

I just thought of an example... how about that horse "impressive" that forever tainted quarter horse bloodlines with HIP. Or about a golden (I won't mention his name here) that was so superior in the show ring that everyone wanted to breed into his lines and he so polluted the breed with cancer that we are still seeing the fall out from his breeding.

And. the blending of breeds of dogs historically has produced the awesome dogs we have today.. focusing on somebody s idea of the perfect breed apart, can often result in tragedy.

The Nigerian girls kidnapping is a tragedy. From what I understand there were atrocities made on Nigerian boys that didn't make the news.

We have some pretty horrible happenings everywhere. Such as... the Lewes Delaware pediatrician who was found guilty of raping hundreds of newborn babies in his clinic. Just throw away the key or throw him to the parents of all those babies. He actually taped his crime. sheesh... grrrrrrr. This was a few years ago but it still burns me up, sometimes he wants a new trial or wants fairness because he thinks the police shouldn't have searched the building where they found the tapes because the warrant was for a white building not a striped building... sheesh. Butt kicks for all the folks that ignored the warnings of concerned people who said something was going on and butt kick for officials so concerned with making air tight case that so many more babies were raped.

We get involved and point fingers but no country is clean of horrible crimes. I think that things like this should make us upset as single individual cases too. Kidnapping all those girls at once is horrible... but how about the kidnapping of little Madeline, or how about that young girl who was taken from her parents for disagreeing with a hospital on treatment and wanting a second opinion. How can things like this happen? How about the teenager that disappeared in Aruba. The shooting of amish girls in a school a few years ago...

I guess my rambling point is that all horrors are important as individuals.

take care folks... stay angry and never be indifferent... get educated... hug and hold your families tight.. pet families too... be open minded and trust yourselves.

Happy mother's day folks.

.


----------



## vickie gee (May 10, 2014)

You are so correct shorthorse. The Nigerian boys did not make the news, what was it 29 of them? Oh, but to see Mrs O holding up that sign saying "bring our girls home" just makes you feel warm and fuzzy. And it fits right into this fake war on women that has been concocted in our country in an effort to demonize the male head of households here that have jobs, marry, pro-create, and raise their families in Godly fashion. But then if Mr O had a son he would look just like Trayvon. He said so himself. I can just picture the snapshot, Arizona watermelon tea in one hand, skittles in the other, headed to make home made drugs with. But we can all picture imaginary relatives, I assume. Yep, if I had an uncle he would look just like Mr. Bundy working hard, raising a family, and leaving a legacy to be proud of. I can picture him on a horse and wearing a cowboy hat. Sort of an early to bed, early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise type old guy.

And we never heard about the 50 Christians that were burned to death in their pastor's home in Nigeria. Oh well, the plan to get us in a war in Syria has been temporarily foiled but maybe we have our eyes on Nigeria, 13th largest producer of oil.

And we don't intend to send aid to the white families of farmers in South Africa that are being murdered to the point of extinction because they hold fast to their farms knowing that it is not if they are killed but when they are killed. But oh how memorable was the video of Hilary as sec of state visiting Africa partying and shaking her booty and being so trendy and then gifting a butt load of money there for what purpose?

I could really get on a soap box, but by the time I got off of it the wood would have rotted.


----------



## Carriage (May 10, 2014)

Indeed, government hasn't ever been the proper answer for anything especially once it has been wrested from or left abandoned by we the people.

And it wasn't "taken" from us so much as we set it down in favor of shiny baubles. We seek to blame "those dirty so and so's", but the blame is ours and we were warned "A Republic IF you can hold it." and we couldn't wait to start failing to do so.

Those dirty so and so's are our fault due to indifference, greed for shiny stuff , blind and slavelike acceptance of myriad and obvious lie's, acquiescence to fear, laziness, refusal to study and be found approved (well and knowledgeable as well), and spiritual desolation.

And this is why Liberty is no longer attainable or even thought of as possible and also why "we" are not worthy of it. It's hard to get somebody to hold something that they reflexively run away from. Our previous study of the slave mentality clearly lays all of this out, dissects and explains what we see before us. Not for the slave but for those of us who gladly accept the responsibility that must accompany true Liberty. We see it quite plainly. Many times slavery is protected by willful blindness to truth.

Dust gets shaken when when responses run "Business must be slow". The response isn't to actually look at the danger not just approaching but hanging out with you, rather it is to attack and belittle the truthful messenger. This has always occurred throughout time.

Oh, and business is not slow by the way.

As to education, when a point is laid out in its absolute simplicity and further, supported by common and Constitutional law including it's citation (where it is that you yourself can go see it) as was attempted with my view on Mr. Bundy's action's, and the response is "I don't know...", well,..... I'm stumped as to where to go next. Didn't I just explain the step by step process so that you could know? The document was written so the you can and should understand it. These are the VERY simple matters and yet we can't get beyond the most basic. I have not spoken to the far more complicated things, things that are truly terrifying as to the monster faced. Thesis work can only be laid on the learning ahead of it. As the most basic truth is refused in this manner, whether by honest doubt or duplicity, ain't gonna be no doctors in the house.

One thing that should be known by now, is that the current line-up, that "they" will allow us to "vote" (I can't even write that word without laughing) on IS and WILL be more of the same. That being a banker and corporation choice. because after all "money is speech, greed is good, and corporations are people."(Hail Galaxar)

As these things displace We the People, there is no place "at the table". Your "choice" for president (among other offices) has already been made for you, by a foreign power.

Now Mr. Beck is polishing and preparing Mike Lee to be the most "Constitutional" of all the candidates. Really? Can I question him please? Not bloody likely! Question though, Where was Mr Lee in defending Cliven Bundy WITH the Constitution as I did? Oh right, he was AWOL. Yet yer gonna buy what Mr. Beck says because he does sound so very good and trots a god out every so often. I nearly loose a week of lunches when Mr. Beck talks about the constitution because, by the way, he also disagreed with Mr.Bundy. Now he WAS much more nice about it compared to his fellow neocon traveler "talk show" hosts, but in the end, he disagreed and never laid out the nuts and bolts Constitutionally. So his endorsement of Mr. Lee means what to me?........

"But Mr. Beck is a tea party guy." you might say. I even heard him say that he was there at the "beginning of the tea party". My response is, Um no ya weren't dude cause I WAS. When the movement sprang up as a result of Ron Pauls tireless work for nearly 30 years Mr. Beck (a closet neo conservative) was no where to be found and was in fact recorded as saying Ron Paul and his "followers" needed to be rounded up and thrown in jail. To this day Mr. Beck is quite antagonistic towards that crazy Ron Paul. BUT oh my word does he just love Rand Paul, also a closet neocon and I suspect, switched at birth as I can't fathom how one could fall so far from the tree of Liberty where his Dad always hung out. You are being set up again and the same arguments are already making an appearance.

1) "This is the most important election of all time. The future or death of our nation depends on this vote"

Breaking this down reveals the programming and set-up going on. EVERY vote has always been this way when we consider Constitutional appearance. The seed of future death for our nation was set a LONG time ago and done so with the evil of compromise of Constitutional word and principal.

2) If you don't vote for Mr.X, you will be electing that other evil guy.

Um dude, Mr. X is evil as well, just as evil and gets his money and orders from the SAME boss of "that other evil guy". Have you ever really looked into the campaign funding that isn't hidden from view? Prove me a liar and do so. Go ahead, I'll pack a lunch,..... and retirement plan.

3) Says yer favorite talking head " I don't agree with Mr. X on everything, but we "HAVE TO compromise" and then "Hold his feet to the fire". And yet there is never any fire to hold feet to because both sides are quite busy falling all over themselves to make excuses for their false messiah's bad behavior and putting out any resulting fires. What fire? These redcoats retire to a life of ease and protection on my dime and have feet as smooth and unblemished as a babies butt. The concepts of compromise and contract are mutually exclusive. The two are like oil and water, un-mixable. If a contract is "compromised", it ceases to be a contract.

These are just a few of the talking points puked out EVERY time and by many of the same liars who are adept at your manipulation.

But hey, they sound good. They aren't good but but to the neophyte, they do sound good. Dang kids movie's, just flashed the scene with Mike Wyzowski guiding Sully with his eyes closed while Mike tells him to "follow the sounds of my sultry voice". While no doubt, the haters and programmed doubters will again blindly follow and do what they are told as always, might I suggest you do it with eyes open this time. If you do so with open eyes and objective honesty, you will cease to be a follower. And that is the first baby step TOWARDS Liberty vs running away from it.

Once an honest mistake is revealed, only two things can happen. Both of those choices are in your hands. Also the mistake ceases to be a mistake and becomes rather, a purposeful and murderous agenda. And those not choosing honesty become the willing tools and co-conspirators of that agenda. Accomplished or accomplice. Liberty or death. There are alot of walking dead out there.

I choose "Life and Life abundantly"

thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Debby - LB (May 10, 2014)

https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/xf/index.php?showforum=78https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/xf/index.php?showforum=78 I have opened up a new sub forum of the back porch for topics like we've had here in this one... you'll see it at the top of the Back Porch index. Please feel free to start individual topics and state your opinions about almost anything and not be moderated to death. I'll pin something about it on the BP main index page too.

The Back Yard ​


----------



## Carriage (May 10, 2014)

One more item that has been troubling.

The unConstitutionality of the "obamacare" destruction has still not been addressed by any of "the line-up" Remember even the Supremes did not want to touch that and did not rule on that aspect. They only thought the tax part was cool for you, not them.......

What we do hear from the neo side is "repeal and replace" Now hold it skippy, repeal, I'm fine with, it is the "replace" part that is troubling because their is no enumeration allowing involvement OR control at all at the fed level. If I hear this phrase from Mr. Lee, then I will KNOW him not to be a Constitutionalist. This needs handled at the State level for this very reason. Now personally, the other major cost "stress-or" is in fact the insurance companies. If you remove both of these parasites (that produce nothing of value), you would see a dramatic cost reduction associated with health care. Used to be handled this way just fine for quite a long time....

Now the other piece of the puzzle that drives up the cost of anything associated with it is the fed control of our money supply and the fact that they "print" (HA) FRN's faster than the cotton can be made. In other words the cost of everything is driven up because of the unchecked creation of "money" (actually debt) by these mafioso's.


----------



## lucky seven (May 10, 2014)

Carriage you seem to be very well informed. How do you get your information? Is it something you read or a station you watch? Very interested.


----------



## Marty (May 11, 2014)

_Marty, to do all that regardling the policing of who is breeding animals and what is allowed... isn't that just another step towards dictatorship and an utter police state?_

YES! I think its a horrible idea having the government intervene in every single thing we do. However, no one else seems to have a better idea and the proof is in the pudding because NOTHING has changed over decades. Dog pounds are over crowded, and won't even take another dog on any given day, puppy mills keep on breeding and getting paid for it and the kill pens are the same way. And be assured people who are reading this right now are contributing to the problem by pumping out 20-50-100 or more horses per year without hesitation and shame on them. Its is not ever going to change without something drastic. So if anyone else out there has a better idea on how to stop this ridiculous circle of life ----then death, please step up and offer your solution. I"d love to hear it.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 11, 2014)

Marty, I agree with you. I know in certain states if you sell over a certain number of animals a year, you have to pay a licensing fee. But how is government getting involved in breeding any different from having you register your dogs to prove they have rabies shots? You are basically paying a tax to the town where you live because you have the dogs.

I don't know what is going to happen to all these poor foals hitting the ground each season. Where are they going? And every day, you see "price dropped" "must place" and the worst is "must be gone by this weekend". Facebook sales pages are full of beautiful horses for sale and now all the foals are on there as well and more every day.

Many of us have wonderful horses proven in the show ring but that doesn't mean they need to keep reproducing for non-existent homes.

That's my soapbox.

And unless you have farm help or a big family, there is no way you can adequately train and socialize a large group of foals. It's not a one person task all to provide them with the start in life they deserve when you have an entire "crop."

Don't care who agrees with me or not any longer.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 11, 2014)

I totally agree that there is a HUGE problem. I drove to my friends home last weekend. She used to breed a couple of minis every year but has taken a break from breeding because of what has happened to the miniature horses due to over breeding among other reasons. I bet I passed 6 farms or more with miniature horses out on pasture and every one with foals by their side. I have no idea how to fix this and understand the frustration of folks who breed excellent fine quality miniature horses and cannot get squat for them.

I also see some folks who have excellent horses and some who have sort of just nice horses who breed way too many foals and have no market for them. Agreed that no way are these folks raising large batches of foals socializing properly. And unsocial horses like unsocial dogs are harder to train, have more "issues" for lack of a better word and are more often dumped or rejected by society due to problems that are created at birth or even conception.

We were so quick to condemn Russia for all those dogs wandering the streets of the Olympic village... folks rallied and are even bringing some of these dogs home. That kind of ticked me off a bit... Thought to myself, hey, if we let a few of our rescue dogs out on the street and gave them awesome coverage on TV with cameras and sad faces etc... would folks form a huge group to find them homes? Just because US dogs are in shelters and foster homes rather than walking around an Olympic village, doesn't mean they don't deserve the same amount of attention. Folks are so uneducated as to the huge problem of dog over population.

And I have often heard that to find middle ground you need two opposite poles of extreme views... In other words you need folks like Marty to suggest strong measures in order to move the current situation even an inch in the right direction. By suggesting a strong view that makes folks stand up and take notice and talk about it and make suggestions and even express opposing views... this is something that can get the ball rolling, or even if only to get the ball noticed... which I bet is why Marty posted. If she gave a mild suggestion, would she have gotten this many comments? Anyone who works with rescue minis and sees the other side of the coin has every right to suggest that we find a way to get this issue noticed and hopefully find someone out there who can reach out with some constructive suggestions.

The only thing I can come up with at this time is education and training suggestions.

There are folks here on this forum who should really be taking a break or not starting breeding. If this thread only makes some of those folks think a bit before keeping their little horse a stud and breeding to a mare with no consideration as to if they should be breeding or not... then this is a good thing.

I was always better at dogs than horses. I go nuts with frustration sometimes. A relative of mine got a pit bull puppy two years ago and gave it away when it was 11 months old. She got a full grown rottie retired breeder, not spayed..6 months ago,. seems like a decent dog.. they have not spayed her yet. sheesh... then I see on face book that they got another pit bull puppy. I haven't even called her because I know I will not say anything nice... she will get an earful when she calls me to help her find a home for these two dogs. She has two little kids not in school yet. She has no time or money for these dogs. If she breeds that rottie for her kids to have puppy experience I am going to scream. Her husband wants a "protector" for his family, when in reality a nice mix breed trained mellow dog is what they really need.

It is very hard to fix stupid. Yep.. This is my relative who has heard me on my dog soapbox all her life.

My other relative has a nice rescue dog... wanted a bull terrier because they were cute. Lied to the rescue lady and did not tell her she was pregnant. Asked me to find home for dog when baby was born because he was too rough. I wondered why any rescue would have adopted a 2 year old male bull terrier to a person who was 8 months pregnant. When I called rescue on her behalf I found out about the lie. I felt sorry for the dog because he had a failed adoption on his record. This relative is well educated by me and said to her father if I call Auntie she is going to yell at me. U Betcha.

I have spent most of my life educating folks for free...and spent plenty of time being frustrated. Sometimes it works out right... I just went to a friends home yesterday where they adopted two dogs at the same time. That rescue association did a great job matching the dogs to the family. They did a home visit and I did one too for training education... This rescue started the family off right. These folks got two very sweet, nicely trained, social dogs that fit their lifestyle and personality very well. I hope it works for them. Dog is a keeshond the other is a shih tzu. The keeshond could pass a CGC test today. I spent time training these folks how to train for door safety and how to brush the coat and showed them how these dogs were already educated and encouraged them to get their dogs into obedience training so the owners could be educated too. It really impressed them when I took my leash and showed them how highly trained and sensitive their dog was. They had no idea. He pulled their daughter, but heeled for me, did sits and downs and recalls with a sit in front. Owners just needed the training. While I was there they almost let him out the front door by accident. Head smack on wall. Why would anyone open a door with a new strange loose dog in their house... more lecture. Will follow up with call again today. .

for every x number of frustrating cases.. bless those decent cases where it works but even in the decent cases it can be very frustrating.

I think that with folks busy schedules, and the Iphone zombie syndrome and computer games we have lost touch with rewarding tasks.

I have a dumb phone.. I don't watch much tv... we don't have computer games.. and extra time, well that is spent on the critters and education..

rambling.. time to go get my hair done.. I have a skunk stripe forming in my hair.

have a great day... keep those comments all of them coming... so educating... not just the critters that need education. when we think we know everything, we will find we know nothing.


----------



## bevann (May 11, 2014)

shorthorse mom you and I think alike.I have been helping with our local kennel club obedience classes. I can't believe how stupid some of the owners are even after you tell and show them repeatedly how to correct or avoid a problem.We had a situation in my area this past week where 3 pit bulls killed a 4 year old who was playing in the yard with them.The child was unsupervised while the 7 month pregnant mom and her friend who owned the dogs were in the house on a beautiful day.Of course the dogs bit the mom when she finally figured out the dogs were hurting the child.The dogs were seized by the police when they came-turned over to animal control.No rabies shots or other vaccinations not neutered.Of course the dogs were killed so the brain could be tested for rabies(negative)I am sorry for the child who was killed and for the dogs who had to be killed.IMO the real fault lies in poor parenting and lack of responsibility on the part of the mother and her friend.Why were they not out in the yard on a nice day watching over the child?YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!! The owner of the dogs will probably get several more large untrained unaltered non vaccinated dogs sometime in the near future-here we go again.Several days later I was riding on a back road and I see a small toddler(looked to be about 14-18 months old playing in the driveway around several cars near the road with no adults in sight.Here we go again.You can't fix stupid

As far as the dogs in Russia I agree.Just go on petfinder and see how many HUNDREDS of dogs there are in shelters in the US.There are thousands being put down every day.I have often thought about doing some volunteer work at my local shelter, but I can't even go in without wanting to bring home every animal and I can't I do give money and supplies and support their fundraiser.I did adopt my German shepherd from my local shelter and will get another dog when my 2 Corgis are gone, but right now I know my limits.


----------



## Carriage (May 12, 2014)

lucky seven said:


> Carriage you seem to be very well informed. How do you get your information? Is it something you read or a station you watch? Very interested.


In excess of 30 years studying history and the history of politics Lucky. Having taken an oath to "support and defend" the document that has now become so hated and unused, I sought and still seek to truly understand it's meaning (as in singular) and the amazing men who brought it to be.

If only there was a station you could watch, the job would be so much easier, It's not that there haven't been in the past, but EVERY one of these has been removed through-out time. While the name escapes me right now there was a catholic priest that was VERY active with such a radio show many years ago. Over a period of just a few years he was pressured out of broadcasting. I remember the very last show in my area dedicated to bringing these truths to the forefront. The gals name was Mary Starret and she did a good job for somebody not "classically trained" in the talk show "business". The way in which her show was removed from the air was VERY slimey and I remember calling Salem broadcasting and talking to their head hooter. As we spoke and I sought to understand why, it became obvious that the message contained within the show was not desirable in certain circles and further that another show (Medved) drew better sponsorship money. When I pointed this out, the feller got quite upset and denied what he had just said. There was another question I asked him that stopped him dead in his tracks as it did reveal motivation of Salem management but the nature of the question would not be understood here. Needless to say I do not listen to any talk themed shows on that group of stations anymore.

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 25, 2014)

ok... not used to the back porch yet....

but just can't help myself.

Is anybody else outraged at you know who eating a burrito bowl at chipotle and making the national news? Seems he just couldn't help himself, he wanted some fast food. Seems he and the village Idiot with the tic tac smile also dined on burgers and fries at a local fast food place recently. Escaping that healthy white house food?

HMMMMMMM, so this raises my question... it is ok for the taxpayers to pay probably 50K for a fast food lunch with secret service escort, but our kids are forced to eat the so called "healthy lunch" only. sure. They should offer a healthy option, a vegetarian option and a regular normal kid friendly option, tater tots included in schools. Just had to throw that in, remember tater tots in school? They were the best thing on the menu.

anyway... the pres. reaching over the glass and pointing to the burrito bowl ingredients with all the secret service surrounding him just made me gag.


----------



## poniesrule (Jun 25, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tater tots........................ that's all I'm going to say right now.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 25, 2014)

whole bowl of tater tots stuck together and coated in ketchup. Our kids are missing so much. LOL


----------

